# Trying for number three naturally after previous ICSI...



## vixen1

Hi all,

I feel so happy to be posting here, I remember at one point in my life feeling like I would never be in a position to think about number 3!!!

There are so many newly pregnant woman around at work at the moment and I'm getting MEGA broody. I've always deep down thought my family would be "complete" with 3 children but I've been too scared. Everyone who has 3 says it's a whole different ballgame...

Anyway, DH and I have decided to see what happens if we give it a go naturally. I've conceived naturally a couple of times before (mot recently 6 months ago) but they've always ended at around 5 weeks because of immune issues.

I'm currently taking 10mg Prednisolone and am going to start on Asprin tomorrow. I'm on day 4 of my cycle but since I was on the pill until last week I'm expecting this cycle to be a short one...

Anyone else in a similar position? Would love to hear from you!


----------



## faning

Hi vixen

I'm in a bit of a similar position. I'm a new member to FF and just posted in this section last week for the first time after lurking for a while.
We have unexplained inf and have a gorgeous little girl who's nearly 2.5. We had a misc in Nov after having a nat FET with our remaining frosties and have decided not to have anymore treatment. We've agreed to give it our best shot naturally for 6 months and, if no luck, move on as a happy family of 3. Not sure how easy that will be in reality but we will see.
I had immune drugs on all our Barbados treatments (pred, aspirin and clexane) and am taking aspirin again myself now. Are you taking the pred under the guidance of a clinic and being monitored? Am also taking a concoction of vits and supplements (mainly based on a few posts I've read on here) to try and give ourselves the best chance possible.
Am finding it very difficult to not get myself in a state around OV time about DTD at the right time and then the am I? am I not? of the 2ww but am trying my hardest to be chilllllllled out and    about it all - it's definately a wonderful distraction having a toddler running about and it must be a double distraction having twins!

Faning x


----------



## vixen1

faning said:


> Are you taking the pred under the guidance of a clinic and being monitored?


Ahem.... no    I'm taking the steroids I have left over from my ICSI with the boys which I know is really, really bad but hey ho....  

It's tough isn't it to not get sucked in to the whole merry go round again. It's no where near as hard as TTC no.1 but I still have to constantly stop myself from daydreaming because I feel like I'm setting myself up for a fall...

I'm on day 15 of my cycle now and no sign of ovulation which is odd. I'm wondering if I maybe ovulated really early   We'll see what happens!

Where are you in your cycle at the moment? When you got pg with your DD did you have the pred and clexane? I'm pinning all my hopes on these drugs as I really feel that they are what made the difference in our cycle with the boys.  

We're just DTD left, right and centre so I'm not really bothering with waiting till the timing's right... think that enthusiasm might wear off pretty quickly though!    

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## faning

Hiya

I'm day 14 so spookily close to you. Have bought clearblue digi ov tests and no smiley face for me yet either but fully expecting it tomorrow because my cycles are pretty much always 28/29. I wish I could say that we're DTD right left and centre but I'd be lying - more like having one or two throws at the bullseye and hoping for the best 

I did take pred, clexane and aspirin when I got pg with DD and, actually, have a supply of all of them because my lovely, lovely GP had just written me a presc for them a week before I MC in Nov. I'm too scared to use the pred without Tx though, I worry about the side effects of taking them cycle after cycle (i.e. for me, a moon face complete with beard  ). I'm also not 100% convinced those drugs made the crucial diff for me considering I had 3 Txs with immune drugs and only one successful PG. Having said that, if I'm not PG in a few months, I might be saying to hell with it, I'm taking em too 

It's definately not the same as TTC #1 but knowing how amazing it was to do it all once, I REALLY want to do it again. The biggest thing for me is staying calm during the upcoming 2ww and not getting my knickers in a twist about it all.......I will not get stressed, I will not poke my boobs, I will not analyse every twinge....

Right, am off to take my vits, have a cup of decaff green tea, order a dress for a wedding, oh, and seduce DH away from the football 

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"

xx


----------



## vixen1

Haha, good luck with the seduction!


I still have no idea where my ovulation has gone   Day 16 now and historically I would have ovulated today or yesterday but still no smiley face which makes me wonder if I did in fact ovulate last week, on about day 7 or 8 which I think is what's happened the last 2 times I came off the pill. I have no idea what's going on...   


And yes, I AM analysing every single twinge and I've even started poking my boobs already - For goodness sake, this is going to be a long 6 months! (that's how long we've given ourselves)


Take care, keep me updated, I have my fingers crossed for both of us. It's lovely to have someone to share the excitement with!


----------



## faning

Hiya
MY ov is AWOL too! day 15 now and still no surge so I think it must've been Mon when I stupidly decided not to poas because I thought it was too early   Am gonna do one more test tomorrow am and if still nothing presume I've missed it, swap the grapefruit juice for pineapple juice/brazil nuts and stop taking the EPO. Or maybe the vits have lengthened my cycle? aaargh, what were you saying about it being a long 6 months ahead (which is the length of time we've also given ourselves. spooky or what?)
Ah well, what will be will be. I think I'm probably out before the 2ww even starts tbh because we've only really DTD once in the last few days - DH had a master plan to save his 'boys' for a few days so they would, ahem, surge to the right place. Maybe thinking we have no chance will make for a quick fortnight      
Step away from those boobs!    and lots of      to you
xx


----------



## vixen1

Hi Faning - (how do you pronounce that... as in fanning or feigning?    )

I think my body's gearing up for a surge tomorrow. Been having twinges and EWCM. Gawd I can't even rememeber the last time I bothered to check my CM    

We're going to go for gold tonight...        

That would be so typical to miss your surge - I hate that kind of uncertainty    Would be doubly spooky if we both got our surge tomorrow    

Good luck!          xx


----------



## faning

Have never thought about how to say 'faning', I guess as in fanning - its a sort of shortened version of my real name (highly original, me   )

Guess what appeared on my pee stick this am?    !!!! WTF?!? don't think it's ever been day 16, must be the vits which I'm taking as a    sign. Means we get another shot at the target this month, hoorah! a bucketful of grapefruit juice today to get the juices flowing    and an early night all round tonight   

Any + for you?
x


----------



## vixen1

Oh my goodness - spookier and spookier!!! I was just coming on to let you know we got our surge this morning!!   

We DTD last night and won't do it again tonight as we want to boost our chances of having a girl (My DS has Autism and a girl would statistically have less chance of also having Autism) but I'd be over the moon either way  

So now all we have to do is sit back and wait for nine months and a baby will pop out.... yeah right, we all know _that's_ not true  

I'm going to start taking cyclogest tomorrow. I'm also going to start poking my boobs and analysing everything 

SO glad you got your surge too - here's to a quick and positive 2WW


----------



## vixen1

Eeeeek Faning!! I MIGHT have just got a very, very, very faint positive HPT!!!!!!!!!         


It seems I might have actually ovulated really early and the surge I detected today was actually hCG         


Gawd, we've been here before though so I'm really worried it won't last   


I'm so excited, I can't sit still and don't know what to do with myself....


----------



## faning

No Way!! OMG, that's fantastic!!!! I tested early when pg with DD with a dusty OV test (cos DH was playing at being the    and had hidden the PG tests) and, from what I subsequently was told, to get a + OV test when PG requires more HCG than a pg test to be detected so the signs are good      

Oh, I really hope it all works out for you this time. Keep taking the you-know-whats and start the wotsits. Can you give your previous clinic a ring and see what they advise??

Have you told DH?? eeeek, I think I will be in a state of shock if this actually happens to me. Send some of that dust this way if you please    

xx
BTW, I work in a special school with children with a range of special needs and there is indeed a much greater number of boys than girls...


----------



## vixen1

Oh balls, Negative this morning    


I feel like I have ov pains though so maybe the pg tests I did were dodgy ones...    I didn't think you could get false positives but I'm starting to wonder, particularly with those + sign ones...


At least we might still be in the game. I'm really worried now though that we've based this whole "mission" on the fact we had a chemical pg last year... I'm now wondering if that was just a dodgy test too...    


Oh well, on with the meds and pray for a speedy 2 weeks!         


How you getting on? Done the deed? xxxx


----------



## faning

Bloody nora, what a head   , that's just rubbish   . I've never used cheapy tests because my crazy TTC mind plays tricks all on it's own without any help from dodgy tests   . Finger's crossed it was indeed OV instead and those    are doing the do as we speak    

We DTD again this am but, going by the pains i had yesterday, that egg will need to have been a stayer for it to still be hanging around this am. Am hoping the action the day before the surge will have been enough      . it's really weird, DH is suddenly in much more of a panic about getting the right time than me which is a complete turnaround (& quite nice for me not to be the one stressing). I told him I got a    yesterday so he came in from work at 4:30 and, as DD was miraculously napping on the sofa, suggested a little    while dinner was cooking - I nearly burst out laughing, the days of afternoon sex are looooooong gone. Needless to say, the pressure of DD bursting through the door at any given moment killed the passion and mission was not accomplished! Prob not helped by me saying half way through the potatoes needed to go in the oven   
Ah well, we can do more. Bring on the 25th and   

x


----------



## vixen1

Haha, that's hilarious!!!        Glad you managed to get down and dirrrty on a couple of good occasions         


Can't believe you mentioned potatoes half way through - I nearly snorted my coffee when I read that!       


Right then Mrs, we need to drag each other through the next couple of weeks. What will you be doing to obsess?    I'm going to start the cyclogest tomorrow...


I'm going to be checking on here daily to see how you're getting on.                 For a positive outcome for both of us! xxx


----------



## vixen1

Actually I'm really struggling today... I thought I was ok but I've been feeling really low.   


Don't get me wrong - I know how incredibly lucky I am and nothing will EVER compare to the pain of TTC no1 but I just feel so deflated and can't seem to snap out of it. I keep kissing and cuddling the boys and telling them how much I love them. I feel a bit guilty that they may never get to experience what it's like to have a little sibling - they'd be such good big brothers. I'm sure you know where I'm coming from...   


I just feel like I've been really silly and naive for thinking it could work. Then I feel angry - why should it be naive to think that I might be able to conceive in the way that the vast majority of the population manages to?    I guess I'm still envious of those who have total control over these things and really don't know how lucky they are. Unresolved issues you might say!    


How are you doing today? Feeling optimistic?


----------



## faning

Oh, I hear ya loud and clear and def have days when I feel exactly like that. I'm not surprised you feel like that today because, as I said yesterday, I think I will actually collapse in shock if it actually happens naturally after such a long time when it hasn't. And then suddenly you're back to square one and you think how could I be so stupid to think it would be that easy for us, that we would be that lucky again. That we would be like the rest of society (it seems!) and decide to have a baby in time for Christmas so have a couple of random   in March. After the MC in Nov I certainly felt like that. A lot.
But, I don't know why, I really believe WE can do it ourselves and, so far, still feel like that     . And you can too. To have 2 dodgy tests is unlikely, I'd stick to the belief that you DID get pregnant and WILL get pregnant again.

For me now, I'm totally at peace with having no more treatment and I think am slowly coming to terms with DD being an only child. But am not ready to accept it just yet so I will carry on TTC until I feel I can. Having one child would NEVER be what I would have chosen but life    sucks sometimes.
My DD's just come up to me, wrapped her arms round my neck and said 'I love YOU, Mummy' - I could still cry when I start to think how depressed I felt before I finally got PG the first time and how amazing my life is now I'm a Mummy and I'm just not prepared to let myself get that low again. Not for me, for her or for our happy little family of 3.

As for the 2ww plan, I'll be carrying on the vits (except EPO), drinking pineapple juice and eating 5 brazil nuts a day (nuts being the right word   ) I did that when I got PG so am sticking to it! I'm going on a night out on the 25th so if no sign of AF before then    I'm gonna test so I know whether to drown in vodka or not
Chin up
xx


----------



## vixen1

Thanks for that, made me feel loads better       Awww, your DD sounds very cute   


Good plan re the vodka - I like the thought of drowning in it but    that you won't be able to     


Absolutely PMSL at people having random   in March to have a baby by Christmas       I guess ultimately those type of people will probably never know how lucky they are which is a bit of a shame as knowing how lucky we are actually makes us happier... certainly does for me anyway      


Do you think I can just sleep for the next 2 weeks? If we both get a negative result on the 25th I'll drown in vodka with you...


----------



## faning

Hiya

Hows your plan of sleeping through the 2ww coming along? Must be REALLY easy to do that with twin toddler boys   
Hope you're feeling better today and back on the    train of thought.

We're, what, 4days post ov now?, must be time for some crazy symptom spotting surely? I have none    goddammit.

x


----------



## vixen1

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....


Ooh, sorry, what was that? I was sleeping...    


Yup, been poking my boobs like crazy but nothing... oh hang on.... they might be a tiny bit sore today   


Feeling much better thanks - your pep talk helped     


How are you feeling? Positive? I'm taking gestone now as well as steroids, I'll be amazed if this works but here's to hoping!         


What are you doing by way of distraction? Do you go out to work or are you a stay at home mum?


----------



## faning

Hows the boobs? Anything else happening? Nowt doing here, but then when I had both FETs the embryos were only put back 5 days after OV, so a tad early to be analysing anything   . Have felt an odd twinge but that's probably just been wind   . Am gonna give myself a phantom pregnancy at this rate   . Is the gestone a jag? I've used Clexane but never gestone. Are you able to have a chat with someone at your clinic about what they advise with a nat pregnancy?  

I do work a bit-Tues & Weds, 12 hours in total but I travel about an hour each way so it's a full day really. We're really lucky in that my parents live close by and they look after DD which is ideal, they are nearly as besotted with her as we are   - my work/home life balance is in balance for all of us at the moment and long may that continue! What about you?
We also do swimming on a Mon and music on a Thurs so the weeks go quickly. I relish finishing work on a Wed knowing I've got 5 whole days before I have to leave DD again (I'm a total sap).
Am trying so hard not to obsess about being on a 2ww, my positivity normally tails off once I get into the 1ww so I might need geed up again. I often get a cramp feeling for a few minutes the week before my period that lets me know it's on its way   
I REALLY hope that doesn't happen for either of us this month          
x


----------



## vixen1

Hiya cycle bud! 

I meant to say Cyclogest instead of Gestone... Gawd, I'm not sure I'd ever have the nerve to do another Gestone jab again...   I'm not in contact with the clinic at the moment but I will be if I get a BFP...       

Your home/life balance sounds perfect  I work shifts which is good in some ways as I get a lot of time at home with the boys but it's a real bind in other ways: I'm looking for alternative childcare for them at the moment but it's proving extremely difficult  We don't get any help at all from family 

Boobs are still the same. I keep trying to forget how many days past ov I am but it doesn't seem to be working!   Been feeling a bit light headed but I think that's the meds...  I'm not feeling very positive today  Don't know why but I just can't picture it happening... and watching One Born Every Minute has been making me VERY broody 

Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering. We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval.


----------



## faning

Oh no, both of us feeling poo about it actually happening is not good    Need to get back on the      train - maybe I should dig out my hypno IVF companion cd? 'and so, now that the embryos have been placed........' and all that. Did you use it? I actually got quite into it after peeing myself laughing the first time I heard it & falling asleep most the times I listened to it after that. I also made the mistake of putting it on my ipod. My whole family accidently heard it during a BBQ when the ipod was in shuffle mode   
I won't mention the wotsits or dooberries so that there are no more red messages but suffice to say I've heard those jabs are horrid, the Clexane is bad enough.
I can't watch One born every minute - the series started just after my MC and I will forever associate it with that and thinking those lucky    don't know they're born (pardon the pun). I did watch the prog on last week about prem babies (23 weeks I think?) and I was in bits after 30 seconds of it - I don't know why I did it to myself    were your boys prem?
x


----------



## Tillypops

I have to add the red messages to protect FF from any legal fallout - sorry!!

xxxx


----------



## faning

I'm sorry, I totally understand that, I wasn't having a (tilly)pop at you, honest!!
x


----------



## vixen1

Tillypops - sorry for making you get your red pen out    I'll stop talking about dooberries and wotsits so you won't have to     It makes a change from being censored for swearing- just ask Shellebell and Han     


Oh no, sorry about One Born Every minute, that must be really hard    Yes, I watched about 20 seconds of 23 weeks and had to turn over, my boys were very nearly born at 23 weeks    Oooh, sorry have to go as DH needs the laptop..... byeeeeee xxxx


----------



## Tillypops

You will notice that I am putting the odd smiley in here and there as replacements for some words too!!  You two are keeping me busy!!


----------



## vixen1

I hadn't noticed that!!!!!!!!         


sorry     


Faning - My boys were eventually born at 33 weeks after 10 weeks bed rest thank goodness


----------



## vixen1

Hiya Mrs, how are you feeling today?

I've been feeling INCREDIBLY tired, just completely exhausted which I'm taking as a good sign...       

I've been looking back at my ICSI diary: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=94181.0 and my "symptoms" today almost exactly match those at 2 days past 5 day transfer but think I'm reading too much into it  , after all, I'm only 5 days past ovulation...I think... 

Oh gawd, I'm getting my hopes up and I promised myself I wouldn't do that


----------



## faning

Hey hey

I'm fine I think, don't feel any different  but then, keep telling myself, that 'normal' ladies are not analysing every pee & frequency thereof/dribble of CM/belly twinge/mood/number of spots/how dizzy they (don't) feel when they stand up. & all before their period is even late - gawd I really want to be one of those ladies!!!

I didn't keep a diary after my first treatment failed, so I only have my sleepdeprived memory to go by and, both times I've been PG, peeing through the night was my first symptom, then heavy sore boobs, then feeling like I was floating  but, tbh, none of them probably that noticeable unless you're desperate very tuned in to your body.
So am consoling myself with no symptoms meaning nothing at this stage   (but at the same time thinking I just KNEW I was pg the second time before we were even on the plane home but that's still a few days away)

Tiredness sounds hopeful though     it's so hard to get the right balance between being positive and optimistic but not setting yourself up for a massive fall eh?

9 sleeps til pee day.........

Ah, fuf it, am away to eat a snickers to make myself feel better  
xx


----------



## Tillypops

*thinking, shall I allow "fuf it"*


----------



## vixen1

Hahahaha, PMSL "Fuf it" is my new favourite saying      

Hope you get no sleep tonight hun because you'll be up peeing every hour       

9 sleeps till pee day - _really??_

Are you honestly going to wait that long?  

I'm the biggest impatient wotsit you've ever known...   I have three OPK's left so I'm going to start peeing on them on Friday (7 DPO) and hope to see the line gradually getting darker.  

When I was pg with the boys I begged the sonographer to hazard a guess as to their sex at my 12 weeks scan    And he was right  I'm such an impatient bugger... 

Have a snickers for me... I had 10 mini Dime Bars for you... are you proud of me?


----------



## faning

Oh dear, I can tell you're not going to be a good influence on me, I am so easily led..... I've not got any PG tests and my OV ones are the pricey digi ones so don't wanna waste them (oh yeah, I could, cos I'll not need any more     ) but I do need to go to Boots on Friday for nappies...... Would be weird, weird, weird to be testing without having had tx, I gave that game up looooooooooooooooong ago but now that you've planted the seed.....
I ain't using OPKs though,  to you for being able to do the line darkness comparison thing and remain sane - it would drive me  , I can just about cope with line or no line. Actually, there's a thought. I might suggest to clearblue that they make their digi test go P, then Pr, then Pre, then Preg etc etc depending on how early you test  fuffin nora, I think that snicker's gone to my head (btw, you can keep your dime bars, yuck)
Friday, you say? as in 2 days time??!! I say keep away from the pee sticks    until Monday and I'll maybe join in the torture excitement! I have the patience of a saint - I waited til DD popped out to find out she was indeed a DD

x
PS fuf is a great word to use instead of  , not in the least offensive (is it Tillypops?!  ) and when DD starts copying me I'll tell people she's saying fluff...


----------



## Tillypops

Just don't overdo the "fuffing"!


----------



## vixen1

Faning - Oh no, I don't want to be abad influence     I'm just a psycho and love having things to obsess over   

Love the idea for Clear Blue        Although I've fallen out of love with their sort of pg tests (the plus sign kind)   

You don't like Dime bars?    Oh dear, that means I'll have to finish the entire bag by myself   

I had a bad night sweat last night  (yuk, I know  ), I forgot how bad they are when I'm not on the pill    I normally get them 2 or 3 days before my AF starts so I'm hoping there's some significance to this early instance... On my 2WW diary with the boys I started getting them about now          Ooh, and I had really wierd dreams last night thinking that AF was about to staret but it didn't... please be a prophetic dream!!!         

Currently sat at work trying to surreptitiously poke my bbs to see if they're sore today


----------



## faning

How are the boobs then? Agony i hope    Night sweats are not fun, I don't get them mornally but have had them during each tx 2ww (particularly in Barbados    )

AFM, again last night I was up for a pee despite not drinking anything after about 9:45pm so am deluding myself that might be a    sign  . Am also whispering that my boobs might be a bit sore....
I feel negative about it all today tho, tomorrow would normally be the day I would 'feel' that AF was approaching    
Are you peeing tomorrow am? I still have no tests despite nipping into Lloyds today to get more baby aspirin, tbh it didn't even enter my head - what is wrong with me?!?!?
Will see if i show the same restraint tomorrow in Boots....
      coming your way and     for me too
No snickers left tonight, think I'll crack open the mini creme eggs I bought for DDs easter egg hunt instead   
x


----------



## vixen1

Hahaha, PMSL - you _bad _mummy    

Wow, getting up for a pee is indeed a good sign - you said that was your most obvious symptom before. Hope you have to get up again tonight        Also hope your feelings of impending AF doom stay away... 

My stomach is SO bloated, I look about 5 months gone already. It's a bit odd, my belly is quite hard and distended, might be a side effect of the steroids? 

Yes, I might pee tomorrow, not because I'm under any illusion that it would show anything but more so I have a comparison for the following days (seeing as I'm initially using OPKs as opposed to HPTs).

Hehehe, I forgot Lloyds was a chemist... I was wondering what on earth you were doing looking for baby aspirin in a bank!  

Yes, my bbs are EVER so slightly sore, if I poke them really hard  and I have much more CM (ewww) than usual but I'm convinced that's down to the cyclogest.

       for you and
       for me...

xx


----------



## faning

Well?  What's occuring with your OPK testing?  

Not much doing here, up for a pee last night again tho now thinking that's cos I am generally trying to drink more. Either that or I'm waking myself up subconciously at 2am to tell myself I need a pee - why can't I just let myself think it might be a symptom  Protection from disappointment me thinks....

Anyhow, I am now the proud owner of 2x boots digital HPTs but not gonna crack them open til Weds at the earliest when I hope to get the biggest  of my life!!!   (I haven't felt the usual AF feeling yet today either)

Busy weekend ahead with brother and dads birthday. I'm making them a hedgehog cake in honour of the YEARS of hedgehog cakes my mum made my brother because it was the easiest one she could find  (Having said that, I'll probably make a right  of it   )
HOpe you've got a busy weekend ahead to keep the dreaded am I? am I not? thoughts away...
x


----------



## vixen1

Have they got birthdays on the same day then? Aww, you're good making them hedgehog cakes (is your mum not arount to do it any more?  ) How do you make one? 

Wow, your symptoms do sound promising but I don't really want to say that because I know you don't want to get your hopes up IYSWIM (but they definitely sound good)  

Ooooh, Wednesday you rebel!!   My LH line on the OPK this morning was very, very light which is as I expected but at least it can be a comparison for tomorrow and the next day  

My bbs are slightly more sore but that might be because they are bruised from all the poking  I also feel a little light headed and hungry... mind playing tricks I suspect  

This week is going sooooooooooooooooooo slowly


----------



## faning

No, no my Mum's still around (thank god) it's just that I've got quite into baking (think it stemmed from all those tea and cake meets when I was on maternity leave      oh, and on my days off still!) Yes, bro and dad same birthday and me and mum only 4 days apart - weird eh?
You make a chocolate sponge, cut it in half, turn the two ends on their side and stick em together, cut a bit off the end to make a snout, cover the whole lot in chocolate butter icing, make the 'spikes' using chocolate buttons in rows and eyes/nose with smarties - voila!   (google it if that makes not a bit of sense....)
Sore boobs is a good symptom, my boobs feel a teenytiny bit tender but don't think they're any bigger - being a gap-in-an-A-cup means it's OBVIOUS if they grow at all, being pg was the only time I've ever had a cleavage and don't get me started on the rack I had when I was Bfing   
Ooooh, hope this next week goes quickly for us both and ends on a real high   . Keep me posted on the OPKs. Oh, just remembered, am joining you on the vivid dream front too, I can't remember exactly what I dreamt about last night but it involved Pg tests and lots of emotional moments...
x
Oh great, the boots pg test say they work from the day you're period is due - so you think it'll still detect a day or two early? That'll teach me for trying to save £2.50


----------



## vixen1

I've just been and bought some tests too... Tescos own brand - they were so cheap and they're not the plus sign ones - woohoo! 

The tests that detect from the day your period is due usually detect around 50 (forgot the units mIU I think) and the more sensitive ones around 20. It can detect earlier than you are due but it depends how much hCG is in your system. I would give it a go but keep an open mind that it may still be too early...

Blimey, that cake sounds far too difficult for me. Can you cheat and buy a cjhocolate sponge?    Phew, glad your mum's still around, I got a bit worried there    

Hehe, I'm a gap in an A cup too!       I LOVED my pg boobs and they've actually stayed ever so slightly bigger than they were pre-pregnancy which is great (still an A though    )

Eeek, gotta run, still at work...

Byeeee, hope you get up to pee loads tonight!!   

        for you
        for me    xx


----------



## vixen1

Morning, how are you??


I've woken up in a really dark mood    I just feel really pessimistic today, don't know why...    


Did you get up for a pee last?    I hope so   


My peestick this morning was just as pale as yesterday    but I know, I know, TOO EARLY!!!!!!   


DH and I have been talking about  plan this morning. We've decided that if it doesn't work this month then I'm going to go back on the pill, mostly because my endo gets too painful otherwise. In a few months time, if we still really want to add to our family then we'll investigate going to see either Dr. Gorgy or Dr. ******* in London for proper immune treatment... we'll see what happens. It's nice to have a back up plan, having a plan B is what got me through all our treatments in the past...


Any news from you this morning? How are the symptoms going? Hope you have a lovely day in the sunshine


----------



## vixen1

Oh, it seems the other Dr I mentioned doesn't like to have his name on forums...


----------



## faning

Hiya
Had a lovely day - cake was a success despite having to avert a near disaster when I put still warm and not-quite-stiff-enough icing on it and it just ran straight off again    between that and DD eating her body weight in smarties and choc buttons in her attempts to 'help'. And all before 8am this morning   

Wow, that is a big decision you've come to, no? I can totally understand though, if you really believe immune drugs are what makes the difference then it totally makes sense to go to the man-with-no-name (have no idea who he is!) and get the right immune support tailored for you. Did you say/did I read you have frosties? will you consider trying them? (I have a beautiful frostie baby as proof they can and do work!)

I'm feeling blooming pessimistic too    Had THE pre-period feeling for ages this morning     . Am so convinced I'm not PG I've just had a takeaway indian washed down with a glass of cobra. Fuf Fuf Fuf   

On the    side (is there one?!?) This was only our first month of actually trying,first month of taking vits/supplements and we could have    more/closer to OV than we did so, actually,  we would have to be pretty darn lucky for it to have all come together and produced a baby. Lets face it, after 7 years, I think it's probably fair to say when it comes to baby making the natural way we are anything but lucky   . sigh
Think I'll go and stare at DD sleeping to remind myself just how lucky we are and snap myself out of this slump
x
PS I did go for a pee through the night and my whole bathroom was illuminated by the amazing full moon - dumb ass that I am was telling myself that miraculous things happen during a full moon. yeah right


----------



## vixen1

faning said:


> Fuf Fuf Fuf


Uh-oh - Tilly's gonna pound you  

Morning lovely, how you getting on?  Sorry to hear you had AF symptoms yesterday, what kind of symptoms are they? Hopefully they might actually be pg symptoms   I'm there with you all the way, even after this cycle's done and I'm either pg  or back on the pill I still want to know how your'e getting on... 

How old's your DD? She sounds very cute!  

Yes, we did have frosties but decided to let them go as we had a chem pg last year (and 2 before any treatment) which made me think that we might be able to get there naturally. That's why I'm panicking slightly now because I'm wondering if I had a faulty pg test that showed I was pg when actually I wasn't   

I'm still fairly convinced though that immune treatment is what got us our gorgeous boys so I'm hoping we'll get there again one day. And if not, then I know I'll be perfectly happy with my lot anyway. I just need to make sure I don't become obsessive again like I was the first time. I can feel myself slipping in to that spiral already which is another reason for going back on the pill if it doesn't work this time.

I think that's lovely about the full moon, I so hope you're right. It's so unfair that we feel we have to bash ourselves for allowing ourselves to get excited or hopeful 

I feel okish today, not particularly hopeful though. Doesn't help that I now keep dreaming that AF starts  My OPK today was ever such a smidgen darker than yesterday but still baaaaaarely visible  I keep running upstairs to compare them 

Bbbs are slightly sore and I still feel a bit lightheaded but I'm certain that's to do with coming off some medication recently... 

It's going to be a fuffing long few days...  (now I'm gonna get bashed too   )


----------



## Tillypops

I'm watching you.......................!!!


----------



## vixen1

Hiya, me again...


I've been feeling REALLY odd all day. It started this pm, I just felt really lightheaded and dizzy and so, so tired. I even had a lie down at work and fell asleep - I've never done that before.... I can't help but get my hopes up                


I think one of three things is happening:


either I'm a) pg   
                b) I'm coming down with a nasty bug
                c) my body's protesting at the meds (taking them and coming off others)


Sadly I think option c is the most likely    


My bbs are also a teensy bit more sore...


Hey ho, gonna do an early test tomorrow (will I ever learn?    ) but fully expecting it to be snowy bluddy white


----------



## faning

just typed a big reply and lost it 

What kind of job do you have that you can have a lie down and nod off?!?!?
Symptoms sound very   but I know, I know, I know getting your hopes up to have them come crashing down is the worst feeling  You're brave testing tomorrow, am taking the opposite tact of no-news-is-good-news. REALLy hope you don't get a blankety blank   How many days post ov tomorrow? 11? (I tested that early on my last FET and got a faint +. Tho - in the time frame and thrown in the bin, when I retrieved it 5 mins later it was showing +). Don't keep me in susponse tomorrow...

I'm ok, feel totally normal unless I super analyse - am still peeing through the night and sometimes think my boobs might be almost a little bit sore  but am quite resigned to not being pg. Will probably start spotting by Wed and then I'll know for sure  . Was reading a thread on here last night about progesterone levels being an issue in unexplained and the more I read the more it made sense that it could be that that is our issue. When I get that pre-af heavy feeling it's as if my body's saying 'nope, can't do it, can't hold on to it any longer'(or maybe I've just lost the plot   )- may talk to my very lovely GP about it and try a bit of extra prog support with the Cy I have left over in the meantime  
DD was 2 in November so about the same age as your boys? I love the age she's at just now, she's so comical and good natured (most of the time  ), her take on the world is very amusing. She'd be such a lovely big sister  
You're right, tho, we have to be happy with our lot and not let this descend into a situation where it becomes all consuming. Not good for anyone.

I've signed up for the Edin Moonwalk in June (but obviously hoping I'll be not walking cos in my pg state I'll be wrapped in cotton wool   ). Went for an 8 mile walk today - the soles of my feet are now aching  Hope they toughen up soon  
x

Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering. We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval.


----------



## vixen1

Hi hun, ooh, things are sounding quite positive for you       Are you in a position to start taking cyclogest now? (sorry Tilly  )

And have you ever seen this website? www.peeonastick.com (sorry again Tilly  ) It's fab and really informative, really helped me last night...  

I'm still feeling odd this morning and even got a very, very, very faint HPT       

I'm actually starting to allow myself to believe this MIGHT have worked       

I've been here so many times though, I'm being very cautiously optimistic...

My boys were 3 in Dec and they just get better and better - even when you think it can't get any better it still does       

Really, really hope you get some good symptoms today, thinking of you xxx

/links

Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering. We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval.


----------



## faning

Wow wow wow!!!    

I know you'll be nervous/cautious/worried/not-quite-believing so I'll be excited and optimistic for you      are you gonna do another tomorrow? Have you told DH?

No new symptoms here, much as I'd love to be joining you in the bfp stakes, I very very very much doubt it    feel really periody today    
Thanks for the link, I've seen it mentioned a few times on here but never looked. DDs just gone for a wee nap so I'll have a glance now (before the dinner prep, washing sorting, ironing, tidying up   ) . Am contemplating the cyclo from tonight but don't want to waste them if the game's already a bogey IYSWIM? - do you front or back em? front makes me itch and back makes me constipated    

mm, I must've read your ticker thing wrong, I thought there was only a month difference but there's a YEAR and a month difference, duh. Are they at Nursery now then? Can't believe this time next year my lil baby will be going to Nursery    but also    

xxx and


----------



## vixen1

Hahaha, PMSL "do you front or back 'em"...... so eloquently put!!!!       I back 'em but only because that's what I did for my IVF so I just followed suit...   


Got an official BFP this morning!!!          But now cacking it as my meds are running out (sorry Tilly x)       


I SO badly want this to work for you          I just really hope your pre AF feelings are actually pg symptoms: FWIW I've been feeling really achey the last two days, like my AF's just about to arrive - desperately want that to be the case for you!!         


COME ON LADY!!!!!!! I'M CHEERING YOU ON!!!!!!


----------



## faning

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! So genuinely delighted for you - I work on a Tues so this is the first chance I've had to look on here and I've been thinking of you all blardy day!!    Can you/have you phoned your clinic to see what they advice re; meds now

Even if I'm not joining you this month, you give me hope that I WILL BE at some point (hopefully soon           )

I have felt really heavy AF like all day but I have to say me boobs are starting to really ache - am convinced that's only due to the bum bullet I shoved in last night though    Still fully expecting the old witch to show next few days and now in a quandry about whether to continue what I've started.....

xx


----------



## vixen1

I think you should continue with the cyclogest and     that it works... sore bbs are a good sign my bbs are more sore this time than with my boys and I was on a lot more progesterone than I am now so you just never know what's causing it...

Did you get up to pee last night?

I phoned the clinic but they wanted me to go for full monitoring which we can't do for several reasons. I've made an appointment to see my GP and going to beg them to help...

I'm SO, SO hoping for you. I've been thinking about you all day and I'm desperate for this to work for you       

BTW did I tell you about the new bra I got from Next? It's called the Wow Bra and wow it gives me boobs!! Still a flippin gap even in this A cup though  should've gone for the 32A instead of the 34A... 

Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering. We ask you to seek advice from your GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval.


----------



## faning

I gotta get me one of em bras!! next you say? will check it out   

How this morning's test? (taking it for granted you've tested obv)     

Really hope your GP helps - I was bricking it when I asked for all the immune drugs when I was PG with DD but my GP did prescribe all my immune drugs. If you play the 'maintenance of pregnancy' rather then infertility card they are allowed to prescribe them. Also the fact you know that these drugs have worked once should all go in your favour     
Rushing this morning, off to work and DD feeling poorly - not a great guilt combination   

Oh, nothing new here - still feel preiody and boobs still a tad sore
x


----------



## vixen1

Bugger, I saw that you'd posted early this morning and thought you might've done a test... what's your testing plan? Hope your bluddy AF stays away.


Thanks for the advice re the GP, it's good to know it's possible and gives me confidence to know that other people have done a similar thing    


Sorry you're feeling periody, that really sucks     


Have you still been peeing at night? I had to pee last night and thought of you as I got up     


This morning's test is good but not as dark as I'd like it to be... still darker than yesterday though so don't know what I'm complaining about really - just worried I guess


----------



## faning

When's your Drs appointment? I don't know if it helped but, when I asked, I had the exact number of everything I needed and made sure I sounded very knowledgeable about the benefits/risks of everything I was asking for - I was dancing a jig on the way out the surgery at the £££££s it saved us!! I wouldn't worry about the increasing darkness of your pee stick, I'm not sure it's any kind of reliable indicator of anything, hopefully your lil bambino is snuggling away     

am sticking to the testing plan of Frid morning but only if AF doesn't feel like it's immiment by then        . TBH, and I'm whispering this, a teeny tiny part of me is starting to wonder if AF IS going to show...    My boobs are sore and I did a wee experiment last night by not popping in a you-know-what just to see if that was the reason my boobs were sore but they are STILL sore today. Now, the sensible part of me is reminding me that lots of ladies get pre-AF sore boobs but the ever hopeful part of me is hoping it's PG related. Gawd, this is torturous
What did your DH say when you told him you were PG? I'm a sucker for reading about those moments.....
xx


----------



## vixen1

He just grinned and couldn't wipe the smile from his face, it was lovely      


FWIW I've been feeling REALLY periody today. I've had AF type pains and this very distinctive crampy feeling - tenseness rather than pain. If I hadn't done my tests I would be quite convinced my AF was about to show up. The only symptoms I have is a dry mouth in the morning and dizziness during the day...


Every morning I do a peestick and cry for three minutes while I wait to see what it says     Each time I'm so convinced it's going to be negative     Tomorrow I'm doing a "proper" test rather than an Early one. I'm cacking it, esp as I have to start work at 7 am so if it's negative I'll have no time to get my head around it before I start work.


I know, I know- why the hell am I testing tomorrow? Because if I don't I'm going to worry about every single pain and twinge, thinking that AF is about to start and it's just a chemical pg    


Hey ho, I'm still rooting for you!!!      And I'm feeling quite optimistic for you...


----------



## faning

FUFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I caved. I tested. It's only blardy positive....................


----------



## Tillypops

I'll let you off that one - congratulations to you both!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## vixen1

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm now running round the dining room with my t-shirt over my head like a footballer!!!!! NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I can't stop smiling, that is SUCH great news!!!!!!!!!


What's the plan then Mrs? I take it you're gonna test tomorrow....


Gawd, I'm SO scared for both of us....     


Get chewing that cyclogest Mrs!!!! (did I ever tell you about when I was at the clinic one time and a nurse there got off the phone and was peeing herself laughing... a lady had just phoned to ask if she could chew the cyclogest as she was finding them a bit big to swallow        )


----------



## vixen1

Thanks Tilly -


----------



## faning

Whhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!    

I HONESTLY HONESTLY can not believe this is happening to me - I only tested so I could put myself out of my misery - I couldn't have felt more like AF was on it's way this morning. baizarrely, now that I've tested, I don't feel periody at all     . I don't feel ANYTHING different physically (other than sore boobs and a bit of a sore back) but my head is in a total tail spin     
I've e-mailed Barbados to ask their advice on meds but I'm just going to carry on what I've been doing - it's obviously working!! Obvsiously if I'd known what I know now I wouldn't have been playing Russian roulette with the ol Cyclogest though - can't believe anyone would even attempt to swallow them    
My golly gosh, SEVEN years without contraception and this is the first time I've ever had even a sniff of a BFP.
I can't take it in
How much of a lucky charm have we been to each other?!?!?!?

Fingers crossed for tomorrow and beyond. You betcha I'll be testing tomorrow, can you ever see the word 'pregnant' too many times?!!!
I've worked out all being well     I could have an early scan around 15th April so that's the next milestone date      and in the meantime I'll be hoping and       that nothing goes wrong this time........
xx

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## faning

Thankyou Tillypops - I promise no more F*fs on this thread   
x


----------



## vixen1

Faning, I'm going to book an earliest possible scan if I get a good BFP tomorrow, I'm still wary because it was so faint...     We can pay for a private one down the road at 6 weeks... two more looooong weeks.....


What was DH's reaction when you told him? Are you going to tell anyone else yet?


I'm so scared of the morning...   


Hope you get some good advice from Barbados...


----------



## faning

Do you think you might be more than 4 weeks? After getting that + mid month? I'm scared to go for a scan as early as 6 weeks in case there's no heartbeat but only because it's just a bit too early - I'd rather wait until there would DEFINATELY be one - I had a hellish week between 6 and 7 week scans at the EPU to then find out I'd MC last time   

I'm not going to even try to get one at the EPU this time, too many bad memories and hoops to jump through to even be seen on the NHS. I'd rather fork out for a private one at the same place we went to when I was PG with DD    

Sending you so many         thoughts for tomorrow. I know you want that line to be darker but don't torture yourself with that    a line is a line is a line - Even after I started bleeding the last time the conception ind pg test I did showed 3+ wks which was clearly nonsense. Home PG tests can make you worry unnecessarily or keep your hopes alive falsely. TBH, having gone through the horror of a MC a few months ago and torturing myself about what I did/didn't do to prevent it, I'm just going to try and chill out, keep taking the vits and you-know-whats and      we see a precious heartbeat in 3 weeks time. If I find a time machine anywhere I'll send it down to you   

I phoned DH as soon as I'd done the test, I could barely speak I was shaking so much. Poor man works on roofs and nearly fell off in shock     We had a big 'can you blardy believe it' hug when he came in and then I told him to change DDs pooey nappy cos it was making me heave (it so wasn't   ) aaaah, I'm still in so much shock     

Until tomorrow......x


----------



## vixen1

Ahhh, you make me laugh!!! Poor DH nearly falling off a roof!! Are you in Scotland? Has the weather been great there too? If so, I bet DH has had and amazing day, working in the sunshine and then getting news like that...      


I can't believe I've done it but I've actually booked a scan for the 16th April...    I really didn't want to because I have visions of waking up tomorrow morning, having a snowy white test and having to phone to cancel     But the reason I decided to go ahead and book it was because I didn't want to wait and then find that it was all booked up and we'd have to wait even longer.


Funnily enough on their website they advertise that they scan from 6 weeks but when I phoned they said 7 weeks. I wonder if they've changed it because of people having to go through horrendous experiences like you did   .


My God, this could be the longest three weeks of my life. It wasn't as scary as this with the boys because I had bloods every other day to ensure the numbers were rising nicely so there was constant reassurance. 


Best of luck tomorrow hun, I'll try and get on early to check on you...


        for your bean and
        for my bean


----------



## faning

Yup, weather has been glorious up here too - def making the most of it while it's here!

Barbados have said to keep taking the aspirin and cyclo until 12 weeks and start taking 25mg pred and one clexane a day, which I can do staright away cos I have a stash (sound like a drug dealer) Thing is, it wasn't the person I usually deal with that's told me this and, lets just say, I'd rather hear it from her but she's not back until next week    Am also not sure how I feel about starting to take steroids and clexane when I've got this far without them IYSWIM     I guess they can do no harm? & if it all goes pete tong will I always regret not taking them......

Am gonna phone tomorrow & book a scan for the 15th (your place do them at weekends?). Might as well stay optimistic and     unless proven otherwise I reckon

BTW, we're not telling a soul (she says) until after scan. Well, apart from a really good friend who lives nearby who I phoned this afternoon because I needed to tell someone - she's just popped in with 4 little lindt bunnies to represent our lil family, eeek   

x


----------



## vixen1

Ahhhhh, bless her, that's so cute!!!!     


Definitely take the meds if you can, I'm certain it can't do any harm but it might do the world of good...


Yes, our place do weekends which is great because DH would struggle to get time off work... I did a sneaky HPT this evening and it's still there     someone slap me...    


Yippeee, it's nearly tomorrow.... 
xxxx


----------



## Kate...

Ah Girls

Ive just read your thread from page 1, and must say you've had me in stitches    Dh keeps asking me what Im laughing at   

So glad its brilliant news for you both too, Congratulations!!  Going to have to keep popping by to see how your both doing

Your certainly keeping tilly on her toes, its hilarious    

Hope the weeks go quickly to your scans and all is well   

Kate xx


----------



## vixen1

Aww, thanks Kate, that's really nice       


What made you read... are you planning on trying naturally at some point?   


I've called in sick today, there's no way I can face going in - my HPT was so, so, so, so faint this morning    I've been crying all morning and now my face is snotty and swollen   


I'm going to sneak to Boots and buy as many tests of different brands I can find and use them all...   


If you pee into a cup for the test do you/ can you keep it refrigerated? After how long should you discard it?


Gawd, my head's all over the place, there's no way I could concentrate today...


How you getting on hun? I'm          for a nice strong line for you today... please, please come on early and let me know how you're getting on. It would cheer me up to hear good news from you...


----------



## vixen1

Kate - Just read your history properly and see that you're pg!! That's fab news       Can you rub some belly in my direction please?     x


----------



## faning

ah, sorry to read you're stressing so much. Just checked my test packaging but doesn't say how long you can keep pee so am no help there. Can you ask your GP to do Hcg level tests over a few days? Given your history, they might?

Another    here on a Boots digi this morning. I was up for a pee at 3am this morning and we were then both awake for an hour just lying there in total      and      at the whole thing. Yaaaaaawning now tho 

The thing now is to reeeeeesist buying any more tests and just wait until scan day (what are the chances of my will power being strong enough to do that?)

Sending you masses of       and      and      

xx

Kate, thankyou for your kind words and congrats on baby #2, hope the rest of your pg goes well


----------



## Kate...

Morning   

Im turning into your stalker already   

Vixen Just wanted to say about the hpt being faint. I know my cycle was with tx, but started testing after 5 days, the line was faint as anything and wondered if it was really there at all. Over the next 6 days it didnt go no darker so I was convinced it was a chemical as already had 3 before. So on OTD I went for my hgc, and honestly expected it to be low so was amazed when it was 109. So to cut a long story short, a positive is a positive and keep faith!

I agree with faning, see your doc about hgc, if anything just to ease your mind   

  @ faning, 3am    

Got to dash now otherwise be late for nursery run   

Back to spy on you later   

xxxx


----------



## vixen1

Thanks Kate  

All my tests yesterday came back positive and this morning my test from Poundland (which have been by far the best) was much darker than yesterday's  I've got 4 more poundland ones which I'm going to use over the next few days and then it'll be my Dr.s appointment (Wed.) I think it'll start sinking in properly then...

Faning, how you going hun? I've been thinking of you loads, not least when I had to get up _again_ for a 2am wee...   Did you book your scan? 

 That all's well with you Mrs.    

Morning Kate, morning Tilly


----------



## faning

YAAAAAAY!!!!! So SO happy & relieved to see a positive update from you   

No test for me this morning, have none left and not planning on buying any more  
Have plentiful symptoms all of a sudden tho - still peeing, boobs feel heavy, feel like I've got too much saliva in my mouth (was horrendously sick with DD my whole pg but bring it on!  ), light headed, occasional shooting 'pains' in womb area.
Still CAN NOT take it in - I couldn't be more  than if I'd woken up and discovered I was a man 

Have left a message about a scan at the place we want. It's only open Tues & weds so might have to wait a few days past 7 weeks to find out what's going on in there       DH was panicking laughing when I suggested it would be the most ironic thing ever for it to be twins.........

Happy Happy Happy   

Hope you all have a great weekend in the sunshine xx


----------



## vixen1

I honestly CANNOT believe this has happened for both of us     

PMSL at you being less surprised if you woke up as a man      I know exactly how you feel though. If someone had told me in advance that this would happen I would have peed myself laughing...  

You're so good not peeing on those sticks, wish I could be more like you    I just want to see a few days of my line getting darker and then I'll be happy   

Symptoms aplenty here too    Feeling really lightheaded almost all of the time. Keep getting mega hungry, start to eat something and then really don't want it any more    Boobs are getting more sore too - can't wait for them to grow!!   

Let me know when you hear back about your scan, hope it gets booked nice and quickly for you... the 7 week stage can't come round soon enough...

Enjoy your weekend with your (growing) family


----------



## Tillypops

Hope you are all having a good weekend.

Tilly
xxxxx


----------



## faning

Am having a bit of a wobble tonight  have had the teeniest bit of brown spotting. Now I know that is more than likely nothing to stress about     but after what happened in Nov am keeking it a bit - not helped by DH not being here and only having the evil internet for company   
The irony is, I had proper red bleeding with DD but was always   it would be fine and not too worried about it because my clinic kept reassuring me it was implantation etc and they were right. Thing is, they kept telling me that in nov and they were'nt right in the end 

Blimey, the 2ww flew in compared to what the last 2 days have been like, every min feels like an hour - these 3 weeks are going to be the death of me. At least we're an extra hour down tonight  
Right, enough of that - must stay   . I have a wedding in Aug and I'm going to look at posh maternity frocks instead of torturing myself, will be no more gutted if it goes wrong by giving my mind a treat now  
Have a new symptom - an insatiable appetitie, I know exactly what you mean about starting to eat something and then not wanting it

How are you my pg buddy? 

xx
PS I did a Tesco shop online earlier and somehow a pack of pg tests made their way into my virtual trolley of their own accord...... not coming til mon tho


----------



## vixen1

Hehehehe PMSL at you, you're so funny     And just how did those tests get in there Miss Fanning?   

I'm so sorry to hear about your spotting, that must be so stressful     Can you e-mail your Barbados clinic again and ask whether you might need to adjust your meds?

Please, please, please be implantation bleeding    I really think it is given the timescales and all the symptoms you've been having. Did you have all these pg symptoms when you had your m/c? I so badly want this to be different for you       

Glad you're looking at maternity dresses, that's exactly my point of view as well. People were forever telling me not to get my hopes up when we were having IVF but I think you should allow yourself to feel however you want to at any given time. Trying to suppress your emotions is draining and ultimately achieves nothing...

Gawd, I'm so worried _with_ you hun, please, please post back asap and let me know the spotting has stopped


----------



## faning

It has stopped  . It really stopped as soon as it started and was a teeny tiny amount. When I MC, I didn't have any pg symptoms and tbh, I just KNEW as soon I saw the first speck of blood it wasn't ending well even though it stopped and started and was another 2 weeks before I actually starting heavy bleeding/pain and actually MCing  

I don't feel like that this time at all   - I DO feel incredibly positive I will be holding a lil baby by Christmas (eeeek) and have pretty strong symptoms I think?        but there's that little nagging doubt in my crazy lil head  but I'll try and keep it in check 

Eh, am not sure what happened with the Tesco order, am actually thinking about writing a stern e-mail to customer services to complain about their system's inability to stop mad women ordering HPTs by the dozen   

Here's some of this stuff for you  and some for me 

night night, its really 10:20 so am off for a good night's kip (until 2am when I'll need to pee....and then not be able to get back to sleep cos of the steriod  and the crazy nighttime thoughts)

x


----------



## Tillypops

You two do make me chuckle (but in a good way!)!

xxxx


----------



## vixen1

Tilly - I'm glad about that, I thought you might want to throttle us with all the red marks you've had to make!    


Fanning - Glad you're feeling a little more positive   


I know exactly what you mean and how you feel: when I got pg with the boys I (perhaps naively) just KNEW everything would be ok and the thought of miscarriage didn't really enter my head. I had absolute faith in my clinic and was reassured by their close monitoring.
This is so different though. I feel so much doubt because the only thing to have faith in is my body and we all know how unreliable that is when it comes to baby making!


Have you been having crazy, vivid dreams? I had a dream that a man came in to our house and held us all at knife point     Stupid pregnancy brain - I'm clearly feeling a bit insecure!    


Other than that I just feel great and very pg!      Had nice dark lines this morning too which has helped me feel better...


What you up to today? I'm working later    but we're going to have a roast lunch and take the boys to soft play before I go...


Hope you're having a great weekend


----------



## faning

Could've sworn I posted a reply around lunch time  

HOpe your roast dinner and soft play was good, I love Sunday family time 

My DH has b^ggered off to Malaga for the weekend to get drunk play golf - someone pulled out on Friday so he stepped in. Clearly taking advantage of my extraordinarily good mood  . So it's been me and DD all weekend which has been great  but blooming tiiiiiiiring.

Anyhow, I found (ok, bought  ) 2 pack of superdrug tests and one of them begged me to pee on it - giant thick dark pink line before the rest of the pee had even made it over to the other end of the test          

I also nearly yacked standing beside a woman wearing strong perfume and brushing my teeth this morning pushed my gag reflex to its limits   

No crazy dreams here yet, I actually slept like a  last night, starfish stylee across the bed  
Have really missed Dh though, not having someone to share the (still) disbelief, panic, joy, wonderment etc etc. He better have me a good present I tell you 

Hope work goes quickly, is it too soon to start counting sleeps til scans?!? (although I don't even know when mine is so that'd be tricky)

x


----------



## vixen1

I'm counting sleeps until my Dr.'s appointment first... have you made one yet? When are you going to check in with a midwife? 

PMSL at you swearing you'd posted at lunch time... a touch of pg brain perhaps?   

Sorry you're on your own this weekend, when's he back?    He ought to give you a long foot massage on his return...  

Can't believe that about your test, that sounds fab   . Hope mine get darker again tomorrow         

I've had some spotting today    and have been generally very achey but your experience with spotting yesterday has helped me not panic too much.  

I even bought some bump bands from New Look yesterday       My justification was that I'd use them even if I don't end up with a bump because I have a few tops which could do with a longer top underneath anyway   

Eek, gotta go, still at work...


----------



## faning

Afternoon
How's it going? How's the spotting? Did you test his morning? I did    and another great stonking thick dark line     

Made me brave enough to do all my booking so I now have....

Private early scan on Tues 19th April when I'll be 7+4         (not jealous of yours being 3 days before at all   )
Midwife booking in clinic on Wed 4th May    
NHS 12 week scan Thurs 19th May    

   pleasepleasepleasepleaseplease let everything be ok   

Good on you buying bump bands    I never discovered them til I was BFing - they were fab for keeping the belly rolls under cover      All my maternity clothes are in a vacuum bag in the attic, I was in some mat trousers by 9 weeks with DD (I blamed the steroids but really I was just stuffing my face to keep the sickness at bay). I put my tightest skinny jeans on yesterday while I still could   

Symptoms today are pretty much the same but feeling more tired and nauseaus -have gone right off sweet things and in particular chocolate    THAT had better not continue   

Counting the hours til DH's back, should be around dinner time - have really missed him    

Got my Tesco order a min ago so another 2 tests just waiting to be peed on - will try and resist cracking them open for another few days........ Not sure how I've managed to spend over a hundred quid and have nothing for dinner, hmm

x


----------



## vixen1

Haha, you spent 100 quid and have nothing for dinner?!?     Those must've been some expensive HPTs!     

Glad you have another stonking line     and really pleased to hear you've booked those appointments      Do you book those yourself up in Scotland then?    I think I have to do it through the GP, hence the appointment on Wed. I'm wondering if she might send me away for it being too early though...   

I'm v jealous that you still have all your maternity clothes. I really didn't think we would ever get the chance to use them again so they all got given away. I'm now desperately trying to scrabble around in my brain to remember who I leant various items to like car seats and moses baskets...    Oh well, good excuse for a whole new wardrobe!   

I'm feeling particularly porky already but I think my tummy's swollen from the clexane...

We've had a really difficult weekend with our little boy. He's been feeling under the weather with a cold and when he feels like that all his Autistic traits are magnified times ten    I bounced between utter despair at hearing him cry in frustration for the 50th time that day and complete, gut wrenching sadness when he was staring itno space at the dinner table, rocking and muttering incoherantly to himself    . When he's feeling 100% you wouldn't really know there was anything wrong with him so I always get a bit shocked and worried when he has these bad episodes. I also started to get really worried about how we're going to cope when the new bub arrives     

Sorry, didn't mean to offload so much     Just knew you would understand, being in your line of work     

Overall we're still very, very happy and very, very excited    Just can't comprehend that there's a little miracle in my tummy!!!            

I know it's early days but are you planning on finding out the sex? Apparently there's a place near us that does gender scans at 16 weeks and I think we're going to go for it!!      The official reason is so we can best prepare DS for baby's arrival. The real reason is that I'm an impatient cow!!


----------



## faning

Yup, self referral here in Scotland if you want. Will save my GP trip for when I start to run out of meds and need more     Don't think your GP will send you away, if it's anything like here, if you don't get in quick your 12 week scan is more like 16 weeks   
Sorry to hear your wee boy had a tough weekend   becoming a parent gave me a whole new perspective of my job (I hope for the better.....) and the extra everything you have to cope with as a parent of a child with special needs - it makes me so mad    to see and hear the struggle and fight parents have to go through to get the help and access to the services they need   .

Funny you should mention the sex (oo-er) - I would definately consider finding out this time, think we can find out at our 20 week NHS scan if we want? Am also pondering a home birth - just me, a birthing pool on the shagpile and DH in his trunks...     

What's with sneaking a lil ticker on there eh? I've just been and got me one too but need help to get mine on here? - just tried and clearly made a    of it cos it ain't added it at the bottom..
x

Just cos I have a bag full of maternity clothes does not mean I'll not be buying more    - I used to love flouncing around maternity sections. I always wanted a t-shirt that said something like  'Just in case you're wondering, this was 5 years in the making' just so any fellow IF ladies still struggling wouldn't look at me and think 'there's another one   '


----------



## vixen1

Ooh, I forgot about my ticker!!    If you click on my ticker it will take you to the same website. Follow the steps to choose how you want it and then, when you get to the end click on the "BB code". Then cut and paste it into your profile. You might find that you need to reduce the numer of words/characters in your history as if there are too many it can stop the tickers working...

I've often thought of a home birth too but not sure I'm brave enough    Definitely think I'd like a water birth with just gas and air. I probably won't be brave enough for that either   .

What was your DD's birth like? 

Loving the idea of your DH on the shagpile in his trunks (is he tasty?   )!


----------



## faning

Loving the idea of your DH on the shagpile in his trunks (is he tasty?   )!    


ticker done    

DDs birth was really straightforward - waters broke at night 5 days early, in labour all night and she was born the next morning. Had gas n air and 1 morphiney thingy? Had loads o stitches cos she came out with her hand at the side of her head (don'r think my fanjeet has ever quite been the same   ). did you have a nat birth even though the boys were so early?

Off to the butchers to spend more money on food    Pretty sure I won't be sidetracked by HPTs in there   
x

PS Am gonna tell my boss tomorrow because I work with some pretty big and unpredictable boys - none of them would intentially hurt me but a risk assessment will need to be done nonetheless


----------



## Kate...

You too crack me up! Your posts are so funny to read, glad I started reading this thread (I was just been nosey!) 

And I think your some sort of good luck charms for each other, Im sure both your stories will give others hope   

I thought I was hpt obsessive, but I feel quite normal now   

Glad to see all is going well tho ladies   

xxx


----------



## vixen1

Faning - Check this out: http://www.bartleby.com/107/15.html Can't believe how big they are already! They're growing up so fast... 

Yes, the boys were a natural birth with Gas and air and Pethidine... I loved the whole thing actually. Apart from the stitches afterwards   Very sensible to tell your boss... and also a little bit exciting   

Kate - Thanks for checking in on us  I literally had a pyramid mountain of peesticks on the shelf in the utility room at one point... think I must have used about 12...so far...  

/links


----------



## faning

Evenin all   

How goes it today? all good here, managed to stay away from the HPTs this morning but that's mainly because Tues/Weds are a bit manic getting everything organised to go to work. My boss was great, she knows my whole history and has been a HUGE support throughout our whole IF journey so was gobsmacked and so so pleased when I told her     - I can't wait til we can tell more people. My goal is to make someone faint in shock   

Any new symptoms today? I have the most rank taste in my mouth alongside the appetite of a small horse    and that 'gap' in the A cup? think it's officially gone!! When do you ditch the underwires? Did not sleep well last night at all, we're about to embark on a big extension to the house so between babies and scans and boilers and new kitchens my head was whirling - would prefer my best thinking time    not to be at 2am   

Love that link, they look so odd at this stage don't they?    So so crazy to think that's going on in both our tummies      

Best of luck for tomorrows Dr's appointment. Is it really only 5 days since I found out, gawd the 19th April seems like sooooooooooo far away

xx


----------



## vixen1

Morning m'love, how are you getting on?

I'm so pleased that your boss was supportive   It is so exciting when you can tell people. I had to tell my line manager because of being off sick the other day and he's been so lovely. He keeps asking if I'm ok when I have a dizzy spell 

My gap in my A cup is most definitely still there   I went up to a whole B cup when I was pg with the boys   As for the underwire thingy I guess the sooner the better. I think they do a lot of growing in even the first few weeks... I'm wearing a wireless one today and after the scan when we know all's well (  ) I'm going to go and buy some more. M&S do some great wireless padded ones... 

That's so exciting about your extension!  What are you having done? The more detail the better...I love housey things!  We had an extension done when the boys were 1 and it was one of the best things we've ever done. Such a nice opportunity to have things done exactly as you want them. At the same time we had a big inglenook fireplace with woodburning stove put into the living room and I LOVE it mostly because I designed it and sourced the reclaimed bricks myself   We've also got planning permission to extend the kitchen one day and I can't wait. It'll be about 5 years before we can afford it though - got to pay for the other extension first! 

Seems my pg brain is already in action as my appointment's actually tomorrow - I could've _sworn_ it was today 

I can hear the boys in the living room playing "Walky round the garden" together. I can't wait until they have another playmate 

Do you think I should tell the Dr about the meds I've been taking? I'm not sure because I don't see what she can do for me but DH thinks otherwise...


----------



## faning

Hiya
Do you need more meds to see you through til 12 weeks? Is that what ARGC would recommend? If so, can you just buy them from them? I definately think you should tell the dr about the meds and ask him/her to write you a prescription for them if you want to continue them on the basis of clinic recommendation and maintaining your pg? it's worth a try and, as I said somewhere on here before, I got a presc and it saved us hundreds of pounds.

PMSL at you getting the wrong day for your appointment, glad it's not just me    

Our extension is pretty much going to double the size of our wee 2 bed bungalow. We have space to the side and a big back garden and can do a loft conversion so we are doing it all    . DH is a roofer and works with a building firm so hopefully it will all go fairly smoothly   . We've been here 7 years and always intended to extend but somehow the small matter of paying for IVF always got in the way. We're gonna have a new kitchen/dining room, master bedroom/en suite in the loft space, bigger bathroom and living room, utility room and an extra bedroom downstairs (well, that's what I'd like, we don't have formal plans yet   ). It's truly unbelieveable that we're now doing it to the deadline of a new babba arriving      
Get you designing your own fireplace    I'll know where to come for advice   

Going down to a good friends tonight to catch up with her and another good friend - what are the chances of me keeping my gob shut?      

x


----------



## vixen1

Um, judging by the size of your gob... slim to none      So, did you spill the beans then?   


Your extension sounds fab! Do you have a good idea of what you want it to look like re decoration? That's the fun part... Sound slike you're going to have an awful lot of shopping to do over the next year with that and a new bub on the way!     


Dr's appointment went fab, I could have kissed her, she's SO lovely. She was really happy for us and said how interesting it was that we've managed to get there naturally with steroids. She didn't hesitate in asking me if I had enough meds and what else I needed so I've come away with a prescription for Clexane and can get more whenever I need     She also asked me if I wanted to go back to the same hospital I had the boys in and which consultant I'd prefer, she was an absolute star   


Feeling very much more positive today, especially as I did another test today with came up straight away with a line that couldn't really be much darker than it was...   


Allowing myself to get very excited and hopeful for our scan now...   


How's it going your end? Still feeling positive? We'll be an eighth of the way there tomorrow!!!!


----------



## faning

Yippee!! So nice to come on and see those tickers at 5 weeks - 2 more to go til scan week     Have been feeling especially nervous today because it was at this stage last time that I had the first spot of blood that was the beginning of the end  
BUT, all IS good here, did another test just to mark the 5 week stage  and a lovely thick dark line straightaway  . No spotting, no nothing other than ever increasing symptoms - am soooooooo tired, have taken to having a cheeky wee lie down when DD has her afternoon nap but didn't today and have missed it big time 

That's brilliant that your GP was so supportive  , I've realised I don't have enough meds to take me through to scan day so will need to beg ask for more in the next fortnight but am hoping my GP will be equally supportive. Got all my midwifery paperwork through the other day, felt great and scary and surreal 

Haven't got a clue really about redecoration of our extension yet, can barely get my head round visualising the extra space - my brain struggles to compute that sort of thing  

Oh of course I blabbed - both of em were truly gobsmacked but so so pleased, it was lovely   that's it though, no more telling until after scan    What about you, have you shocked anyone in the nicest possible way?

14 sleeps for you  18 sleeps for me 

x


----------



## vixen1

Hi hun,

Great that you're having so many symptoms      Quickly, go and get those drugs you need!

We've told quite a few people already      But they're all really close friends and family. The way I see it is that if it all goes pear shaped we're obviously going to have to tell everyone that knows but that wouldn't bother me and in actual fact I would probably want them to know what we were going through... IYSWIM. That's NOT going to happen anyway!!!!!         

Yay, it's Saturday - small glass of red wine night!!!       Have you got any plans this weekend?

Hope you have an extra special Mother's Day tomorrow      

xxx


----------



## vixen1

Hi hun, I know, I know, call me a psycho but I'm starting to worry about you - is everything ok?      

Sheesh, I feel like one of those stalker-boyfirends you get when you're younger who think you're finishing with them just because you haven't called for one day       

Feeling more and more pg here which is good. Still seems like an eternity till scan day...

Hope you had a really lovely Mother's day with your gorgeous girl        

Let me know you're ok xxx


----------



## faning

Sorry sorry sorry sorry!!!! AM FINE!!!!!!!    Just not really been online much over the weekend what with having a long lie and then breakfast in bed yesterday you know   

Glad to hear you're feeling very PG - me too      nothing to add to symptom count I don't think just more intensity of the same - big (haha) sore boobs, rank taste in my mouth, extreme tiredness, lightheadedness, looking like death warmed up - it's bloooody grrrreat     Haven't actually vomited yet but have come close on a couple of occasions, what about you? If I end up not being sick, am gonna be convinced it's a boy......

had a lovely mothers day yesterday, went for a walk along the prom near us, then a play at the park then brunch. Even persuaded DD to have a go on her balance bike (which we got her for Christmas and she refuses to have anything to do with   ). Get anything nice from your boys?

Glad it's not just me that thinks scan day is an eternity away, the days are draaaaaaaaaaaaging. Still, 2 days work for me and then am on Easter hols til the last wk of April    . The plan is to attempt toilet training at some point when I'm off.

Gonna try and get Drs app next Mon for more meds.

Bought 2 non-underwired padded bras from M&S on Sat too, stuck with a 34A but also got a 34B maternity one for A POUND    Was part of a two pack and one was missing so was reduced to clear   

xx


----------



## faning

Oh and...... 

    12 sleeps for you                      15 sleeps for me


----------



## vixen1

Phew! So glad you're ok! I'm just so nervous for both of us...    


I even contemplated booking a scan at a different place and telling them I thought I was about 7 weeks (which they would then correct) just to see what's going on in there    Don't worry, my rational mind tells me not to do it!    I just have this overwhelming feeling that there's no actual baby in there   


Right, get a grip!!!    I feel good and pg and have also had that nasty hangover taste in my mouth. I even got up to pee 3 times last night!!


I got the boys balance bikes last summer which they also haven't touched    Good to know that they might eventually learn to use them...   


Fab news about those bras! I've got my eye on one in Sinsbury's which is nicely padded and only £5. And sounds like you had a really lovely Mother's Day   


Have you been having weird dreams? I had loads with the boys and it's started again now. The other night I dreamt that I gave birth to a baby shark! It was a very cute shark but I remember thinking "I didn't want a shark, I wanted a baby! I don't even have an aquarium!!!!"       


Enjoy your last 2 days at work, you lucky thing!   


xxx


----------



## faning

PMSL at you and your baby shark and your temptation to book another scan!!! 

Am feeling so yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck most of the time now & so so so so tired - have a pile of ironing that wil reach the ceiling soon but I just can't be  doing anything other than vegging at night 

2 more days and we'll be 6 weeks - can you believe it yet?!?!?! I gotta be honest, even though my body is screaming with symptoms, I'm still struggling to believe this is REALLY happening    

 10 sleeps for you (which is nearly single figures)  13 sleeps for me

xx


----------



## vixen1

Morning,

I wrote a long post yesterday and lost it  didn't have time to re-write it 

How are you feeling this morning?

I had horrible dreams that I lost the baby and started bleeding last night  It was so realistic that I was a bit confused when I first woke up and thought for a second it had been real  I'm SO worried, I really hope this isn't a prophetic dream like when I usually dream that I get AF and then I actually do...

Still, a week tomorrow all will become clear!!! 8 sleeps for me        and 11 for you...       

I'm getting really thick round the middle already which I guess is a good sign  I keep catching people who know I'm pg glancing at my tummy and you can tell they're thinking "she's not going to be able to hide _that_ for much longer..."  

I also fell asleep at work yesterday    which I've only ever done when I've been pg...

I'm so glad you're here, it helps so much to have someone else going through the exact same thing...  

Enjoy the sunshine, we're off to the zoo later


----------



## vixen1

PS... ooooooh, look at our tickers!!! 6 weeks!!


----------



## faning

Hey hey   

How goes it?      

All good here, feeling absolutely and completely RANK ROTTEN most of the time - still not actually been sick but can't remember when that actually started with DD. Only times I don't feel awful are when I'm asleep or eating    I am fairly thickening round the middle too and not sure it's at all baby related        Am cracking open a multi-pack of crisps on a daily basis   

How was the zoo? Haven't taken DD yet but its def on the list of things to do this year

In other news here, we started toilet training on Saturday - 10 pairs of breeks/trousers/socks yesterday and 8 so far today      We're vaguely trying to do the 3 day method but really not brave enough to keep the nappy off through the night yet. We've gone no further than the back garden all weekend. DD talks a good talk 'yes Mummy, I pee pee in the potty' and then 5 mins later pees down her leg....... Am sure it will 'click' soon    

Got Dr's appointment tomorrow so need to sit tonight and work out what meds I need to see me through to 11ish weeks      

It's sooooo great to see those tickers over 6 weeks (but has it really only been a fortnightish since we found out!!??   )

Ahem, a mere SEVEN sleeps for you   and 10 for me


----------



## Tillypops

Just thought I'd point out that I have to do far less editing now you've both got your BFPs!!


----------



## vixen1

Hiya,

How you getting on? Been enjoying the sunshine?

Glad you're feeling rubbish IYSWIM  but hope it passes quickly for you. I've also been feeling sick, mostly in the middle of the night which is weird... and I forgot how bad my IBS/endo type symtpoms get when I'm pg - I feel like I have a perpetual stomach bug  It's all good though, even though I feel [email protected] it's nice and reassuring! 

The zoo was fantastic    We have a season ticket so can just pop up there for an hour or so whenever we fancy which is perfect  Everything's so much easier now the boys are older and they can walk most places.

Oh dear, sorry about the stressful potty training  . I can't really remember how I did it. I think I just let DS run around with no nappy or anything and kept telling him to use the potty. I think he found it easier to use when he didn't have pants and trousers to contend with. It did mean we had a house that smelled of wee for a few weeks though which was nice  With other DS, he didn't train until well after his third birthday but, as with most things he does, it seemed to suddenly click and he had virtually no accidents... Good luck with it!

How did your Dr's appointment go? Have they given you the meds on repeat prescription?    

Saturday's coming round nice and quick... we're NEARLY there for our scans...       

Tilly - That's because neither one of us can be bothered to fuff any more


----------



## faning

PMSL - you are so right about the fuffing, that would require more energy than I can muster right now    

I feel for you having endo/ibs pain, I've got such a bloated/windy tummy today, it is not helping the general feeling of yuckness - my grandad would have said "what you need is a good [email protected]"    

Excited about sat yet? I was all weepy yesterday thinking about the joy and relief I will feel when we see everything is ok             Tues feels really quite close all of a sudden. you better come straight on here after your scan and let me know your news ok?    I mean it's not like you might have better things to do    

Dr gave me a repeat pres   but i was a bit peeved when he read my notes and said that when the midwifes had requested my medical info after I self-referred one of the other Drs had assumed it was another IVF pg - the downside of allowing self-referral but not having a system to clarify details   

Told 2 more good friends today    1 of them nearly cried but no fainting yet goddammmit 
xx

Oh and we've cracked toilet training   (if you don't count pooing in your pants on occasion   )


----------



## vixen1

Hiya - Yaaay, look at our 7 week tickers!!!   


Well done for cracking the toilet training!!!     The pooing in the pants phase may last for a while... ours did    


Eeek, I can't believe our scan is tomorrow. I woke up at 5am and couldn't get back to sleep because I'm so nervous    I just wish I could shake this overwhelming feeling that it's going to be bad news    I hope to God that my instincts are wrong on this occasion                


Not long till your scan!!          How are you feeling about it? And are you stll feeling very pregnant?


Anyway, I'll try and buck my ideas up and get some positivity back, I'll be back tomorrow to let you know how it goes... scan's at 10am...


xxxx


----------



## faning

GOODLUCKGOODLUCKGOODLUCK     


Have everything crossed for you, am SURE it will be fine and you'll be blinking back tears of joy seeing that beautiful heartbeat tomorrow. Hope you manage some sleep tonight   
xx


----------



## Tillypops

Good luck tomorrow Vixen - look forward to reading your good news.

Tilly
xxxx


----------



## vixen1

One perfectly sized little bean with a good, strong heartbeat!!!               Needless to say, we're absolutely over the moon    


Now just need to get through the next few days for you missy... only three more sleeps to go          then we can get on with talking about maternity clothes and nursery equipment      


xxx


----------



## faning

AMAZING AMAZING AMAZING!!!!!     

Sooooooooooooooooo chuffed to come on and see this post from you - any tears shed in the scan room?!? Telling the world now?    

Please       let me be writing a similar post on Tues night (my scan's not til 6pm, they only do them on a Tues night   ). Feel so tired and so sick that there has to be SOMETHING going on in there - please let it be good   

Aw, so so pleased for you - have you read back to the start of this thread at all? I have when I'm struggling to comprehend what's happened    and it's quite unbelieveable how things change so much in such a short time......  

 YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY  

xx


----------



## Tillypops

YAY!!!!


----------



## vixen1

Dobedobedoooo.... one more sleep, one moooore sleeeeeeep.... dooobedooooooooo!!!!

(that's me singing by the way  )

Eeeeeek!!! How are you feeling Mrs? Still very, very pg I hope       

Can't WAIT to hear your good news tomorrow        I know it'll be late but please, please come on asap to let me know - I'm SO nervous/excited for you    

I think I'm officially as big as I was at 12 weeks with the boys - I can no longer scrunch my knees up to my chest...  BBs are DEFINITELY bigger and very sore and I have days where I feel very sick indeed. It's all finally starting to sink in....  Still not heard form a midwife yet and don't know when I should chase it up...

Anyway: GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## vixen1




----------



## faning

Aw, thankyou, what beautiful singing!!   

Am majoring keeking it about tomorrow now, I so wish my scan was earlier in the day, don't know how I'm gonna stay calm until 6 o-friggin-clock.

Still feeling soooooo sick and unbelievably tired, had a 2 hour nap when DD did today & could easily have slept longer - not sure how I'm going to cope when I'm back at work which is so pathetic! I've been up for a pee on average 4 or FIVE times a night for the past week which does not a good nights sleep make.

Loving that you've got a big belly too - not sure ANY of my usual jeans fit me now and the slightly bigger ones are not comfy come mid-afternoon. Ah well, tis all for a greater good   

Have you got a 12 week scan date? I think I would chase up a midwife in case you've been 'lost' somewhere....

Will def come on tomorrow night and let you know how I get on        
x


----------



## Tillypops

Good luck!


----------



## faning

One perfect 16mm bean with a beautiful strong heartbeat (which we even got to hear!!     )

       

OMG the relief and joy and disbelief (still)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

xx


----------



## vixen1

YAAAAAAHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!        

I'm trying not to be jealous of the extra 5.5 mm...  

Was yours an abdominal ultrasound or a vaginal one?  Just curious as mine was abdominal which was a shame as it wasn't as clear as the first scans I had with the boys which were transvaginal...

Oh I'm so, SO, SO happy for us, it's all so surreal- like a dream come true. I honestly can't believe this is happening for either one of us, never mind BOTH of us    

Now we can get on with nattering about baby stuff and what we'll do differently/the same as last time... My current "concern" is whether I'll be able to have a water birth even though I'll almost certainly need an episiotomy... At least I have another 8 months to dwell on that one...  

Have a fab evening, and sleep well with your (not so) little bean


----------



## faning

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

Was an abdominal one which TBH was a total bonus because I was dreading the ol dildo cam  . The place we went was vvvvv plush with state of the art equipment, a big posh giant screen for us to look at on the wall. I still can't get over HEARING the heartbeat at this early stage - so unexpected and was the clincher for the tears to roll  . The very nice obstetrician lady told me she only tries that with skinny ladies (be the last time anybody says that to me for a while the way I'm eating   ) Cost us £100 but was worth every single penny.

Why will you need an episiotomy?!?  Do you have a particularly tight fanjeet?   (I feel I know you well enough to ask such intimate questions now   )

xx


----------



## vixen1

faning said:


> Do you have a particularly tight fanjeet?
> xx


Eeeeeek!!! I guess I do. I had one with the boys even though the first out was only 4lb... the midwife kept saying "Did you do a lot of horse riding as a youngster - you have a very firm perenium"   Then, when she was doing my stitches, she said "my goodness you _have_ been doing your pelvic floor exercises..."    

I'm quite proud of that   

I was skinny once... about 7 weeks ago....  Just wish my boobs would keep pace with my stomach  

So great that you got to hear the heartbeat, that must've been amazing. Would've got me crying too... although I already was as soon as I saw it on the screen anyway!

Are you on **?  Have I asked you that already? 

I'm orf to bed now, I'm on an early shift tomorrow... I'm going to curl up in my bed with a warm fuzzy feeling and a smile on my face now.... HORAAAAY FOR EARLY SCANS!!!!!!!


----------



## vixen1

vixen1 said:


> I had one with the boys


An episiotomy I mean, not a tight fanjeet


----------



## Tillypops

Yay!!!


----------



## vixen1

Are you cheering my episiotomy?


----------



## faning

Hee! I menat to say thankyou for the 'yay' Tilly on my last post.  I tell you though, I think I'd be putting 'very firm perineum' on my CV if I was you    I take it you didn't indulge in any pre-birth perineum massage to loosen it up a bit? I kept suggesting DH do it for me but the very thought made him turn green   

I feel as sick as a dog today, have contemplated making myself be sick a couple of times - I can't concentrate on anything and poor DD has been plonked in front of the tv a LOT    I was definately being sick by this stage with DD tho so hoping (kidding myself prob) that it won't last as long or be as bad this time    

Still on    otherwise, kept having a vision of the scan picture in my head every time I woke up last night (just the 4 pees again). It's aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamazing      

Have started cutting down the pred - down to 15mg from today for 4 days - can't wait to be off it before I have a beard like this   Seriously, when you spend more time plucking your upper lip than your eyebrows it's a worry   

I am on ********, will I tell you my name or challenge you to work it out    

xx


----------



## vixen1

Erm. Is it Faning?


----------



## vixen1

I've been feeling mega sick too. The thought of just about any food turns my stomach. Then, out of the blue, I'll suddenly think of a food that I MUST eat.    The nausea is a bit worse this time around but still not too bad.


I am ridiculously big though     I wouldn't mind if I thought it was baby but I'm quite sure it's biscuit...    Might even go and buy some maternity jeans tomorrow          


That's so funny about your upper lip     My hirsutism doesn't seem too bad at the moment but, thanks to PCOS, I'm a bit of a hairy wotsit anyway...   


I have a friend at work who takes Prednisolone for a bowel condition. She said today that my face looked different. Then she twigged - apparently I have steroid face      My cheeks are so puffy that my sunglasses leave indents when I take them off!!!


I'll PM you my name... eeek!    


xx


----------



## vixen1

Hiya Pitsy!!!

Yes, moonface is an accurate description     Can't wait for you to see my bump, hopefully it'll be soon     xxx

Faning - Did you get my PM? I can't remember if I sent it...


----------



## faning

Thankyou POtsworth   

check us out - 8 WEEKS!!!!!!!!       

Did you get your stretchy pants? I had a clothes amnesty today - put away all my too-tight jeans/trousers, sexy lingerie    and replaced them with my bigger jeans from last time and comfy belly warming pants     Also managed to fill a big bag for the charity shop (tho that was mainly just the easiest way to reduce my ironing pile   )

Hirutism you say?!?! Hairy moon face I say    - between that and the grey pukey pallor I have, I am looking HOT HOT HOT   

Have a great easter weekend - we're having an easter egg hunt for DD and a few of her wee friends on Sun morning, can't wait    
xx


----------



## vixen1

Hiya m'love,


Sorry I've been a bit absent... just been feeling really rough and been a bit busy over the Bank Holiday. I fuffing hate bank holidays - nothing's open    It's like the world blimmin stops but I still have to go to work...   


Oh dear, seems my stroppy pg hormones are still having an effect!    


Are you being sick yet then? I have a grey pukey pallor too although I've not actually been sick. When I was pg with the boys I only really went off one food, this time the thought of almost any food makes me feel sick - even cups of tea   


I'm also now officially having to use a hairband to secure my jeans as I can't do them up any more! My line manager said to me it's becoming quite obvious now... Can't wait till I have a proper bump!!


----------



## faning

Aaargh, did a big post and lost it    

How's the stroppiness? I'm exactly the same - tolerance of stooopid people is very very low at the mo    exhaustion and constant nausea is a baaaaaad combination   
Still not been sick though so am clinging on to the hope that this is going to go at twelve weeks, which is a mere THREE WEEKS away now!!!    
Any midwife news? have got my booking in appointment on Weds afternoon, eeek!

Watch the wedding today? I have to admit I quite enjoyed it   despite them hijacking my birthday and me getting no birthday cards delivered today    Can't believe by next birthday I'll have another lil bambino        

oooh, just realised how to easily add more than one smiley                  that's prob enough
x


----------



## vixen1

Arrrgggh, bugggger - I meant to come on here and wish you a happy birthday yesterday and I forgot    Bluddy pregnancy brain... that's what I'm balming anyway  

So, did you do anything nice for your birthday?  I watched a bit of the wedding but was at work so I just caught snippets. Probably the best way as, dare say it, some of it was a bit boring_   ._

Oooh, glad it's not just me with the raging temper at the moment, I keep falling out with DH  . We're currently arguing over whether to move house; whether to put a fence up in the garden and whether to get a nanny for the boys instead of a childminder... 

Balls, I'm at work again and have to go...

Hope your belly's growing nice and big... can't wait for our 12 week scans


----------



## vixen1

Hey there, me again 

Feeling reeeeeeally rubbish today. I now have a steroid induced double chin which makes me look about 12 years old  I'm also considering whether to use the strimmer or the lawn mower on my upper lip and chin. Actually I look like a witch. A 12 year old witch. And a fat one at that. 

Still, it's all good and I know it'll all be worth it in the end 

How are your hairy body parts getting on? Have you weaned off the steroids yet or are you waiting till 12 weeks? I'm down to 20mg at the moment and probably won't step down again until week 11...

Think we might have found a nanny for the boys. I'm SO excited because it means I can enrol them in a proper pre-school. At the moment they do their pre school education with their childminder which is fine but O REALLY needs to have exposure to larger groups of children before he starts school. I'm so, so worried about handing in our notice though. The thought makes me feel sick - our child minder's going to be so gutted and it'll come as a complete surprise to her (I've always said the boys will probably stay there forever but my feelings have recently changed). I feel so [email protected] about dumping her  

Anyway, enough whingeing fro me!!  Starting to daydream about nursery stuff on the internet now... wish I knew what colour to buy... 

Hope all's going well and you're enjoying the Bank Holiday xxxx


----------



## faning

Hey witchety witcher!
Oh am so glad you're feeling and looking rubbish  because I feel utterly utterly  awful today. & hairy faced. & fat bellied. & fat ars*d. & grumpy. & emotional. & exhausted. & have a head full of grey hairs that I don't want to dye until after 12 weeks by which time I will look like my granny. Apart from that I'm tickety boo 

Am going to take one more steriod tomorrow and then stop  I didn't stop until around 11 weeks with DD but I've weaned myself quicker this time. Everything else is stopping at 12 weeks    
I was reading somewhere that MS is worst between 6-10 weeks so we are getting closer to feeling better     (will ignore the fact I was sick for 9 months inc in labour the last time)

have booking in appointment on Wed, which is also my Mum's birthday, any word on a midwife for you?

Oh, it sounds super tricky to be changing childcare but you've obviously thought long and hard about what's right for you and your boys so I'm sure it will all work out. I think the thought of change is often worse than the reality. Will the nanny live with you then? 
Are you def going to find out the sex?   we're undecided, Dh says he's not fussed this time, I think I'd quite like to know but I don't know if I want everyone to know and I can't keep my gob shut   
We got initial plans through for our extension today   Looks good, we're not converting the loft anymore (too tight for head room) but they've designed it with the bathroom having internal walls so no window and I'm not fancying the idea of not being able to, ahem, 'waft' certain odours out into the fresh air. I know they say extractor fans do the job etc but it's not the same I don't think? or I am daft?  every bog I've ever been in without a window quite frankly, stinks. Sorry, that's prob making you dry retch reading that.
Off for a bowl of bran flakes with a sprinkling of gagging.
xx


----------



## vixen1

Erughh, eurgh, eeeeeeeeeeeeeurrrrgh. Sorry, that's me retching  Gawd, I've been doing SO much of that recently - a guy at work decided to try eating squirrel the other day and every time he mentions it I gag... everyone thinks I'm just being a pathetic girl...  

Definitely know what you mean about the bathroom situation - I would be exactly the same. There's no substitute for a window - an extractor fan never seems to make any difference   Would it be your only toilet? You must be so excited. I loved having our extension done. Even the chaos was a bit of a novelty. Every day I would come home excited to see what they'd done...

Do you think I should tell the childminder that I'm thinking of leaving? The trouble is there are two of them. One is totally lovely and I owe it to her to give as much notice as possible. However, the other one can be a bit stroppy sometimes and I've not been too happy with the way she deals with O sometimes. I'm concerned that, if I tell them, she may get peed off about it and end up taking it out on the boys (nothing major just less patience with them or something). Am I over thinking this??  

By the way, have a look at this website...

http://www.baby2see.com/gender/study_ultrasound.html

I'm going to ask for a cross section through the pelvic area at my 12 week scan so I can obsess over whether I think it's a girl or boy...   

/links


----------



## faning

Long time no speak!!! I've been AWOL because my laptops decided to start randomly switching itself off    A dodgy cable me thinks so this morning I've got it jammed against a wall and so far, it's staying on....

Still generally feeling mince - thought i felt a bit better yesterday so did I a) feel glad and relieved that the MS was passing or b) go into a panic that something was going wrong      Yup, you know which one

Had my booking in last week - disappointed that there were no streamers or party hats in recognition of my miracle but all went well despite that. told MW I was thinking of a home birth and she suggested we go alng to a local meeting to hear other couples perspectives on it.
CAN NOT wait for my scan a week today - been having a few wobbles about everything being ok but think (hope) it's just nerves
What news your end? Did you tell your childminder? In maternity clothes yet? I'm in trousers but that's mainly because of my crisps belly   
xx


----------



## vixen1

Hehe, I could have written all of that nearly word for word!!     


Yup, I'm in maternity trousers but, like you, it's mainly food induced rather than baby induced.   


3 people have come up to me at work and asked if I'm pregnant or just fat!!!!     So I've had to tell a few people already which is really frustrating. My line manager has said that it's the latest topic of conversation - "is she or isn't she"    I keep peeing myself laughing because I see people blatantly look at my tummy as I walk past and then turn to each other and whisper... I'm not sure why everyone's so interested, I think it's because they think I'm about 20 weeks and can't understand why I haven't told anyone yet (that's what one lady who asked me outright said)...     


I also felt a little better yesterday and started freaking out a bit!     Reassures me to know I'm not the only one. I'm SO nervous about the next scan, the last one just didn't seem real and I'm so scared something may have gone wrong since    I've no idea when it'll be, probably not for ages - I'm still waiting to find out when my appointment will be   


Booking in was great, the midwife was lovely. No fanfare here either - don't these people realise that this is an ACTUAL miracle?     


I've got a confession to make.... I've been buying nappies and dummies...     Just thought that I could stick something in the weekly shop and stock up over time. I know what'll happen though, I'll find that the nappies I've bought are rubbish and I'll have 10 packets to get through   


Hats off to you for going for a home birth. That's what I'd like to do but I'm not brave enough    I've asked for a water birth...


I'm also going to try and book our sexing scan soon!!


----------



## vixen1

Update: Woohoo, just got my appointment through and it's for the 25th... wish it was sooner though     


And some maternity trousers I ordered from ebay have turned up... goody     


xxx


----------



## faning

How are your new breeks? I ordered a trendy straight legged pair from next with turn ups. Lets just say they don't look how I've seen them look in magazines but bugger it am keepin em anyway    

Woohoo for a scan date - I'll not say the time will fly in because I'm going to punch the next person who says that. Or 'wow, it's gone really quickly!' fffffwwwhat?!?!?! This has been the longest 11 weeks of my life!!!!
Had a really wobbly last few days, mainly because of an incredibly real dream I had about MC again      not helped by feeling less sick   . However, Im over it(ish) and have felt really yuck again today so am back to being optimistically positive about Thurs scan and this PG in general.

Your workmates are a bit cheeky!     I'm sure a few people have sussed me but noones mentioned it yet - i work with lots of Deaf staff who are incredibly visual and usually pick up on EVERYTHING. The last time one of them just asked me straight out when I was only 8 weeks if I was PG   . HOpefully not long until we can both just be up front ad let it all hang out   
Our house plans are with the council and fingers crossed spades will be breaking groud (I believe that's the lingo   ) in the next few weeks, eeeeeekkk. Not a single room will remain the way it is. I can't even begin to get my head round the logistics of packing, clearing, shifting etc   

xx


----------



## faning

Back from scan and all is good    

Amazing the difference in a few weeks - bubs spent most of the time lying with it's ass in the air so was difficult to get a good measurement but it eventually flipped over and is measuring 13 wks not 12wks     revised official due date is 24th Nov but I know when I conceived!!
Had a good blub to myself in the toilet afterwards with relief and joy at just how lucky we are and how amazing this all is      

here's to the 25th for you     

xx

Btw, felt so much better yesterday and weds but back to dry wretching all day today - maybe it will permanently go soon    (will cling on to that hope anyway)


----------



## Tillypops

Just dropping in to say hi, and that I am glad things are going well for you both!

Tilly
xxxx


----------



## vixen1

Thanks Tilly       Have you noticed how well behaved we've been recently?   


Faning - WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!             I'm so, so happy for you        Do you feel like you can relax now? Have you got some good pics? And most importantly, are you telling everyone now?    Your baby's always been bigger than mine     You should change your ticker... I know I'm going to be very jealous of that extra week come due date!    


I've never understood why they change your dates to match the baby's size. Surely it would be more meaningful and indicative if they were able to say you have a small baby/ large baby...   


Still feeling rubbish here. Had a wobble yesterday because I felt slightly better and my tummy seemed smaller... I know, what a wally       Felt good and sick again yesterday evening, couldn't eat dinner and have gone right off having pudding which is most unlike me!!


We've booked our gender scan for the 26th June and our nuchal is on Wed....         


Great to hear your news... I still can't believe this is happening to both of us - what are the odds?!?


xxx


----------



## faning

Yup, got 3 pretty clear pics but NHS scans are so clinical aren't they? The sum total of it was 'there's the heart, there's a leg, another leg, an arm, another arm, you're measuring 13 weeks, here's your pictures put your donation in the box, bye' . am not complaining or anything but a bit of    wouldn't go amiss!! Don't these people recognise a miracle when they see one!?! We didn't even really see bubs moving because she didn't keep the thingy in the same place for long enough. Anyhow, it made DH say 'let's book another private one and find out the sex if you want'    what to do? what to do? I think I'm coming round to the idea of finding out the sex this time (it's the only sex on my mind at the moment that's for sure    ) we could also just wait til 20 week scan and see if they can tell us then. I have a feeling it's a   
Actually, don't think we've told anyone new yet    back to work tomorrow so might spill it or might just wait until someone's brave enough to ask me   

will wish you      for weds now in case I don't get on tomorrow - it'll all be fine    , the few days before my scan dragged so much but I do feel quite relaxed now about this PG continuing (in between yacking which still hasn't gone)

You might be jealous of my big bubba now but you'll not be come birth day when I'm squeezing its giant napper out o my     

Do you think I can have a bath now? I'm so nervous because when I had the MC I'd had a bath (not hot and barely over my tummy) but then discovered baths are not the best idea in early PG so blamed myself for that    (I know, it wasn't my fault but it was the only thing I could think I'd done 'wrong')

Tilly, thankyou for keeping up with our news, kind thoughts much appreciated   

faning & big bertie x


----------



## vixen1

Helloooooo!!

All went really well and my dates have been put forward too! Check out my ticker    I'm now "officially" due the day after you (25th November) although it's a bit arbitrary since I _know _when I conceived  

If they had moved my dates back I would be insisting on my original ones but since it goes in my favour...

My head's in a bit of a spin because I was 12 weeks and now I'm nearly 14 weeks!!   

The sonographer was a bit of an old trout. She looked at me as if I was simple when I asked for a cross section so I could guess the sex. She then said (after nearly rolling her eyes) that it's far too early and baby's too small to tell. Sorry but  (sorry Tilly  ) It's medical FACT that you can tell with around 90% certainty if you know what you're looking for (which clearly she didn't)  She didn't even humour me, she just flatly refused  

Ooops, there go my ranting pg hormones again  

Anyway, based on my new dates I now have a gender scan booked for the 9th of June...     

Has anything started with your house yet? I'm looking forward to hearing how it progresses, I get ridiculously excited by these sorts of things  

kisses for big Bertie

xxx


----------



## faning

WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

can't believe you have a big beast in there too      Are we, like, seperated-at-birth-joint-pregnancy-twilight-zone-freaks or what?!?!?!?      I better try & change my ticker too - I only haven't done it cos I can't remember how to.....

so glad all is well, can't believe you have a gender scan booked so soon. Your gonna make me definately want to find out, I just know it. How far on before they can DEFINATELY tell? I got my 20 week scan date through today - 6th July, which seems sooooo long away. My next midwife app isn't until 16th (or could be 13th?) June. It's a long time to keep the neurosis in my crazy little head at bay. Have you any experience of those doppler/heartbeat thingies? Am thinking of ordering one from amazon   

No movement on house yet, plans are in so should all be kicking off in about 6 weeks - really hope I feel better by then or I have no idea how I'm going to cope with DD, packing, clearing out, clearing up etc etc. Might just bugger off somewhere for the school holidays and leave them to it instead    Yeah, right.

PMSL at you asking for a cross section     bet she was thinking    - your average medical person just doesn't get it, do they?

Am off for a lie down, am always so knacked on a weds nite after my 2 days at work (which makes me wonder do I sit on my ass on the days I'm at home, hmmmm)

Again, WOOOOHHOOOOOOOOO!!   
xx


----------



## Tillypops

Dearie me, it's like having another naughty child on my hands!


----------



## vixen1

Oh, I thought the 3 "Ls" would disguise my bad word     


I'm a nice girl really       


Sorry Tilly


----------



## Tillypops

Well it does disguise it to an extent, but it's not terribly difficult to work it out, is it!!!

xxxx


----------



## vixen1

But that's the point - I had to make it simple for Faning to understand


----------



## faning

Oi!!!  
I may have a pregnancy brain of mince but I know a sweary word when I fuffing see it!!  
See, now look what you've done - you've made me get into trouble     

xx


----------



## Tillypops

I will send you both to the naughty step if you carry on like this!!!


----------



## vixen1

Hello m'love... how are you feeling?


I'm still feeling rotten most days, worse in fact    Although I feel a lot better today, lets hope the sicky days are getting few and far between   


What's happening with your extension? Have they started yet? Are you moving out for the process or are you going to stick it out?   


My bump is officially out and proud now    It's huge    and I love it      I even thought I might have felt a little flutter the other day... hopefully will feel them properly soon      


Our spare room is now filling up with nappies, dummies and wipes as I'm trying to slowly gather the essentials ahead of time. We have friends staying with us in July and then I can start on making it into a nursery!!


We find out on Thursday whether we're having a boy or a girl!!!! I'm worried that if it's a boy I won't be able to think of a name - I've used my two favourite choices already and can't think of a single other boys name that I really like...


It's all SO exciting!!!!!!    


Take care xxxxx


----------



## faning

Helllloooooooooo!

Blardy laptop cable is still dodgy so I frequently get on here for the whole thing to disppear before my eyes    buying a new cable is on my ever increasing list of jobs to do that never seem to get done.....
I was just wondering today when your gender scan was, my tiny pea brain had remembered it was sometime this week - any strong feelings either way? I keep swaying, I thought for a good few weeks at the start that ours is a boy but now I think girl   . I know what you mean about names, we couldn't agree on a boys name the first time so just as well our hunch was right and DD was indeed a girl. DH picked her name before we even knew I was PG. Possibilites at the moment are Lucy for a girl and Ben/Connor for a boy (tho DH hates Connor but am working on it   ). We've decided not to fork out for another private scan but just wait for our 20 week NHS one where they will tell us the sex if they can - am thinking about taking a piece of paper and an envelope and asking her to write it down & seal it so that we can decide later whether to open it. hhmmmmm, I just don't know if I want to know or not!!!    that everything else is as it should be.

Our extension hasn't started yet, hopefully permission will be through end of June and it will all kick off gung ho then - I've bought nothing for the baby because it would just add to the mountain of existing stuff I already have to think about clearing into boxes while the chaos and dust surrounds me   . DH still insists it will be finished in time for the birth and I think I'm getting on his nerves by continually saying 'are you sure?!'   Might put my home birth plans into jeopardy somewhat if I have a hole where a toilet should be and a tarpaulin for a bed     (ok, I'm laughing but it's not so amusing when it's going round my head at 2am)

My bump is out and proud too, much more so in the evening but I'm quite sure it's still mainly blubber    I'm pretty sure I've felt flutters too, not often and very fleeting but they're definately there - I can't wait until they are proper kicks. I've got the MW on Mon and I'm taking DD so I hope she listens for the heartbeat because DDs eyes will pop out of her head   . She's quite attached to 'mummy's baby' already and sometimes gets into bed beside me in the morning to cuddle round my tummy - would bring a tear to a glass eye I tell you.
Think I'm beginning to let myself believe this might actually be happening - people at work seem to think I've planned it to perfection having 2 children in the month of Nov exactly 3 years apart. The fools. If only they knew the real story  
Oh, I still feel horrendous too. Have parts of days when I feel not too bad but had a random vomit last Mon - I definately feel a lot worse if I've not slept well or had a particularly busy day. I had acupuncture a few weeks ago and it helped for a few hours but I ain't got £33 to spare to keep going back regularly. He did tell me to infuse proper root ginger into hot water and I have to say that does help (when I can be bothered doing it). He also gave me some belly rub techniques to try but, again, not really been doing them. he also mentioned brushing my teeth with my tongue to generate lots of saliva and then swallow it in 3 lots - the very thought of that one made me want to heave more.
Ok, cards on the table for Thursday - I say   

xx


----------



## Tillypops

Right you two - I'm off on my jollies for two weeks, so behave yourselves whilst I am gone!! I don't want any reports of naughtiness when I come back!!

Love
Tilly
xxxxxxx


----------



## faning

OH come on already!!!!!?!!! it's not good to keep a fellow pregnant lady in suspense like this!!!!!


----------



## faning

Ok, now I'm worried    Is everything ok?    
xxxxxx


----------



## vixen1

Oh Gawd, I SOOOOOOOOO sorry, I thought I would get a chance to post before ouyr holiday but I didn't.... then we didn't have any internet while we were away.... we got back late last night and I've come on here as soon as I woke up this morning coz I knew you'd be worried - everything's FINE!!!!!          Really sorry for worrying you      


Anyway.........


It's a..................


boy!!!        


I knew it would be as DH's family only EVER have boys     A bit    as I've been feeling so sick and fat unlike last time but I guess every pregnancy is different. Feeling a lot better now but still very sick some days...


How are you my lovely? Tummy getting big? I think it'll be another girl for you... I guess you'll find out mid July...? Did DD get to hear the heartbeat?


Right, gotta run as I have a mountain of shopping, washing and unpacking to do...


Take care xxxx


----------



## faning

You have no idea the relief I'm feeling right now   , I've been on here everyday desperately hoping to see that everything was ok     In fact I think I even dreamt about you one night   

SOOOOOO glad it was just holiday to blame!!     Where were you? HOpe you had a good time and managed some rest?   

Anyhow,   , YAY! have you told everyone? do the boys know they're getting a baby brother? Can't believe I was wrong though, usually have a pretty good radar   

My 20 week scan is 6th July and we're STILL undecided whether to find out...... Am leaning towards finding out though, if only to narrow down names cos there isn't one boy or girl name that I like at the mo! am thinking it's probably another girl too, I will collapse if they say boy! I couldn't care less either way really   

I'm still feeling sick too, not all the time and it's definately better but have baaaaaaad moments. MW was great last wk, she did listen for the heartbeat (much to my relief because that worry was back that she wouldn't find it) and DD was giggling away, it was so sweet.

Have you felt much movement? I'm beginning to feel it lots at night or when DD 'sings' - let's just say she's not the quietest child you'll ever meet    

Phew. again.
xx


----------



## vixen1

Hello my lovely, how are you?

Wow, nearly your 20 week scan!!! Have you decided whether to find out yet? I think if there's any doubt you should get them to put it in an envelope and then you have the option to change your mind...

I'm feeling so much better now and definitely getting into the 2nd trimester swing of things... (I still can't believe I'm able to say that!!!) I totally LOVE my bump and am really starting to feel the baby move quite often now      

Have you managed to "collect" many baby items already or are you still keeping space free for your extension? I've got loads of things now and it's getting really exciting. We have friends coming to stay later this month and one more visit in August then I'm free to tackle the nursery - I can't wait! I think I'm even more excited this time by the very fact that I feel more confident in my choices. 

I saw on ** that you have some time off work - hope you're managing to enjoy it and that the weather's been lovely for you...

Sorry I haven't posted for a while, think of you often though


----------



## faning

Well hellooooo!!

I'm just as bad - everyday I think 'I must post and see how you're gettting on' and by the end of every day I still haven't had time to do it   

I STILL can't believe it's happening for us       I'm unmistakably pg now too and feeling much better most of the time, feeling quite a bit of movement too which is lovely and reassuring.

Have gathered nothing yet, eek! We still have DD's travel system and her cotbed (which she's actually still in...). I borrowed an Amby Nature's nest from a friend instead of a moses basket and I LOVED it so hopefully will be able to borrow that again or will buy a new one. Would thoroughly recommend it.

at the moment we ARE going to find out the sex on Weds     - mainly for practical reasons tbh. Our building work is going to start in the next fortnight and it would be good to know whether to get rid of the girls stuff or get it down and see what's worth keeping.

Do you get a 20 week scan in your area? Did I say before I'm booked in for a home birth? I'm not sure it'll happen though because of the whole house situation but time will tell....

Yup, on hols now, yippee - hoping to take DD to a caravan up the North of Scotland with a friend for a week so that the kitchen and bathroom can be ripped out and transformed while we're not here. Then, at the end of that week DH will travel up because we have a wedding up there for a few days. So, not very exotic but hopefully the good weather will hold (what are the chances?!) 
I think I'm in total and utter denial about the chaos that is about to become my home    and that by the time it's finished there will be another baby in the house     

Did you get your childcare situation resolved?

Will let you know how it goes on Weds (or will I make you wait for a week....  )

xx


----------



## vixen1

You'd better not make me wait!     I definitely think another girl, not sure why...   It's SO exciting!

Funny you should mention the Amby hammock. My sister leant me hers for the boys and I bought another so this time I've got one for upstairs and another for downstairs      I've also now got my old carseat back wich is fab as it's compatible with my Phil and Ted's...

Childcare situation's all sorted for now... hopefully the boys will get into the school I'm after otherwise we're going to be stuck   But for now it's all good and they're starting at a really good preschool in September. DH and I have also decided that I'm going to try and change my working hours when they start school which will work really nicely     

Wow, can't believe all your work starts in a couple of weeks - are you excited? I would really love to get our kitchen done but will have to wait a few years    

And I also can't believe you're having a home birth! Hats off to you Mrs   how do the logistics work? Do they supply you with equipment? And what kind of painkillers can they give?

Your holiday sounds like it'll be lovely and doubly exciting given that you'll have a transformed kitchen and bathroom on your return (even if tbhey will still be in a bit of a mess!)

As I sit here typing I'm being tapped repeatedly in the belly by my baby boy... wow didn't think I'd be typing that when I started on this thread! Next scan is indeed at 20 weeks (next week sometime I think) and I can't stop worrying that something will be wrong. But hey ho, I've worried all the way through this pregnancy and it's turned out to be unfounded each time - let's hope this is the same!

Hope you're having a fab weekend, I'll be thinking of you on Wed!! xxxx


----------



## faning

ddddddddddddddrumroll please...........

It's

a

  GIRL  

(Well, she said she couldn't say 100% but said she was pretty sure there were no boys parts)

All measurements within a week of dates too so I am one relieved and happy lady     especially since we didn't have any of the anomaly tests done. Poor DH is gonna be living in a house full of female hormones   . Wonder how many new girlie things I can get away with buying considering we have a loft FULL of boxes of DD's clothes. Am delighted for DD to be having a sister because I don't have one but always wanted one (I know, I know, they'll probably hate each other). I would've been delighted either way but another girl definately makes me feel less nervous. Bubs was lying upside down again with HER (eek!) head buried right down so our pics are rubbish  . DH thinks we should go for another private scan to be sure of the sex and to get decent pics - I think he's forgotten how skint we are at the moment!

Hope all good with you? Can't believe you also used the Amby nest - yet another freaky coincidence - am used to people going  when I tell them about putting my baby in a hammock to sleep 

The MW's coming round in a few weeks to talk to both of us about the logistics of a home birth. With all the work that's going on, am sure there will be a few surplus groundsheets I can borrow. Might just set up a chute straight into the skip outside for the birth ****. Yuck Yuck Yuck. Am not thinking about it too much because I can't see it happening tbh, realistically, I can't see how this house will be finished. To my standards  . & I'm not doing it if it's not.

Did you use a sling the first time? (just realised that's maybe a really daft question considering you had twins....  ) am thinking it might be good for going to and from Nursery and having hands free to control help DD  .

OMG, it suddenly feels so REAL. YIPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!      

xxx


----------



## vixen1

Woooohoooooooo!!!! Sorry I'm a day late  but CONGRATULATIONS     !!!!!     

I think you should go for a private scan too. During mine they did a 4D picture and the baby looks VERY much like one of his brothers, it's uncanny and really helps me to feel like it's all so real   

I think your DD wil LOVE having a baby sister. I have an older sister who I'm very close to and I also have a younger sister who I loved helping to take care of when I was little   

I've been thinking about slings too... really want to use one as I think it'll be a big help with lots of things. I really wished I'd had one with the boys but it was impossible. They're so blummin expensive though  I was looking into how to make my own and then my sister gave me hers (I didn't even realise she had one!) so it's perfect   I think it's going to take some perseverance and practice but will hopefully be worth it. Even better if I can master the art of breastfeeding in it but I think that's wishful thinking 

Eeeeeeeek - 20 weeks - who would've thought it?!?!?!


----------



## faning

Yay for   20 weeks  

I have to be honest, after feeling like every day was a week for the first few months the last few weeks have actually flown by - or is that just me?   
Bubs has been sooooo active the last few days - DH even felt it move yesterday afternoon when we were lying on the bed   (that sounds so dodgy but so wasn't    ). Think it's beginning to quite stress him thinking about all the work that is yet to start but that needs to be done before she gets here (still feels a bit weird to even know she is a 'she')

That's great you got your sister's sling, I've got a friend who's offered to lend me hers to try - if I like it I'll probably end up buying one anyway. I'm hoping to be able to feed in it too though don't want to bend down to put DD's shoes on at Nursery and poke someone in the eye with my nipple     . How did you find BFing the first time? I'm guessing not that easy considering how premature your boys were and, oh yeah, the fact that there were two of them! I had a pretty easy time tbh, midwives in the hospital were great, DD seemed to know what she was doing pretty quickly and I have steel nipples which were only ever vaguely sore. DD was a complete bottle refuser but I didn't really try that hard to get her to take a bottle - after being a bit unsure of how I would feel about BF when I was PG, I LOVED feeding her and probably missed it more than her when we stopped at 13 months   
I'm not naive enough to think this baby will be the same though so I'm prepared for some toe-curling moments and think I know where to go for help if it's a struggle this time.

Ok, names. Thought of any? The only boys names suggestions I can offer you are Ben or Connor because they are honestly the only 2 we've ever managed to agree on (& actually, DH doesn't even like Connor).
So far on our list we have.... Lucy, Melissa, Ruby, Mia, Hope but none of them tops. DD has my Mum's middle name so I think we will probably have to have my MIL's name as this one's middle name so that is Kate/Katie (a variation of it anyway!)
How amazing is it though, to even be in the position of choosing another baby name?!?  
HOpe you're having a good weekend, our has been pretty quiet which suits me fine because the nausea appears to be back today   

xx


----------



## vixen1

Hello my love    

I love the names you've chosen.... I particularly like the sound of Melissa Kate...

I think we've decided on Joseph Lyle (to my lovely FF firends: TOP SECRET!!  )... When I found out that I was having two boys last time I kept singing Two Little Boys to my bump - my Dad used to sing it to me when I was little   . It's now their favourite song ever and we were listening to it in the car the other day. One of the boys in it is called Joe so that's how littlest one got his name    

Wow, hope you manage to bf again - sounds liek you were a bit of a pro! We tried for a while but it was just impossible. O was pretty good at it but E was physically incapable - he was just too small and I don't think he should have been discharged when he was. He hadn't gained any weight (at 3lb12oz) and didn't feed properly at all - he didn't even suck, he would form a weak latch and then just hang there   

I tried expressing for a while but I'm [email protected] at that - I only ever got 1oz from each side   All this was compounded by the fact that, as there were two of them it was just really, really difficult as they could only ever have a boob each rather than a bit from each side...

I so badly want things to be different this time and I'm DETERMINED to bf as long as possible. Makes me really worried about going back to work after 3 months - not sure how that's going to work out.

I'm starting to have scary dreams about being out of control - I think it's finally sinking in that I'm going to have a newborn again and I found it SO difficult with the boys that I think a bit of panic is setting in...  I'm naively hoping that 2 children and a baby will be easier than 2 babies...   

Despite all that I still have to look at my family and pinch myself and I know it's going to be WELL worth it in the end      

Right, better go and get the boys dressed (and myself!!).

Take care hun xxxx


----------



## faning

toooo yooooouuuuu!!!!!!!!

Hope you've had a great day and been spoilt rotten by your 3, nearly 4   , boys?   

I love the name Joseph Lyle but am prob a bit biased because my brother's name is Joseph (Joe now he's an adult though, he absolutely hates being called 'Joseph') and DD is Lyla so pretty close to Lyle!!
We're on Millie or Lucy now....    and still debating whether to have a 3d scan in a couple of weeks

Our extension started on Friday - glorious sunshine so DH and his merry men got most of the foundations dug. It then rained like it has never rained all weekend and I was having nightmares about all the holes filling up with water. Thankfully, a dry day today so some of the foundations have been laid and fingers xed more building tomorrow. DD has had a ball sitting in the digger and tramping through the muddy remains of the garden in her welly boots     Can't say I'm enjoying the mud in quite the same way   It will all be so worth it though...  I also managed to get a VIP online slot in the next sale last week and bought loads of great new bedding/rugs/accessories for our new rooms (also snreaked a few baby bits in there too    ) Spent more than I should have but I can't resist a bargain    

Am going on a hen weekend on Friday to Aviemore - the bride's sister has a cabin up there and there are 7 of us going. We've all been friends for years but aren't all together very often these days what with life getting in the way so it will be great to catch up over some (mock   ) champagne. Looking forward to a looooooooong lie (although will be peeing 3 a night obv). Back at midwife for only the 2nd time    on Monday.

Have you had your 20 week scan?
xx


----------



## vixen1

Hello my lovely!

How are you getting on? 

Baby Joe's kicking all the time now - wriggling as we speak actually - and I'm generally loving this stage of pregnancy. I've been having really vivid dreams though. Some of them are hilarious but some are proper gory nightmares about having him early. I think my previous experience with the boys is weighing on my mind as this was the stage it all started to go horribly wrong...   

How's the extension going? They must've done a lot already... detailed description please  Have you started chosing decor yet?

Anyway, it was just a quicky I'm afraid as I have to go and get dinner on... hope all's going well with you and bumplet - it's all getting SO exciting!!!

xxx


----------



## dk600

Hello Ladys, may i ask a question please.......... Can someone tell me the benefits of taking aspirin and is the aspirin, just normal aspirin ? 

Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering. We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval.


----------



## vixen1

Hi dk,

I'm afraid I'm not going to be much help as I can't actually remember!! It's baby aspirin that they recommend you take - which I _think_ is 25mg... (I was quartering a Sainsbury's own brand tablet which I think is 100mg).

As for the benefits: from what I can remember, it's meant to aid implantation possibly due to its blood thinning properties... Can anyone else add to this??

I didn't really bother too much with the aspirin as I was also taking clexane which also thins your blood.

Gawd, I'm really not sure of this information... maybe ask on the "immune issues" board? Actually might head there myself to find out some things about clexane...

Good luck with everything...

Sorry Volunteers, awaiting my big read warning symbol...     

And here it is.........................Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering. We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval.


----------



## vixen1

And erm Faning - where the heck are you?? Being heavily pregnant, having a toddler to run around after and an extension going on is no excuse for tardiness...     Hope you're alright hun


----------



## faning

Helooooooooo!!

Am grand but my laptop has gone to computer heaven so am internetless  and given the money slipping through our hands at the mo, replacing it is right at the bottom of the to do list! Have borrowed a friend's tonight to try and do the million things I need to do online, one of which is reassuring you that I'm hunky dory and checking that you are  

28 weeks eh?!?!?! Who'd have thunk it?!?! Am feeling like a giant knackered heffalump, have a sore pelvis, heartburn and the nausea is back - other than that I'm fantastic and finally beginning to believe that I AM GOING TO HAVE ANOTHER BABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!          . The poor peapod has had nothing bought for it but I figure all it needs is a boob and a couple of nappies   , our house is in complete disarray and the countdown is on to get the extension finished before birth day. The main outside structure is up and almost watertight inside and out. Insulation went in today, electrician tomorrow and hopefully next week, they will connect the existing house to the new one - eek! Am trying not to stress myself because me going into premature labour will help noone. Am still hoping for a home birth but, realistically, know that might not happen - as long as babba gets here ok I'm not fussed really.

You?? When do you finish work? Any aches and pains?

Love and big belly rubs
Faning x

PS dk, it is baby aspirin, 75mg - I always took the enteric coated ones that you swallow because I can't stand dissolvable tablets. They are readily available over the counter. BUUUUUUUUUUUUT I have to say that I would NEVER advocate anyone taking it for the sheer hell of it - I was recommended to take it as part of my IVF cycles and just decided to try it during a natural cycle but will never know how much it helped. There is a fabulous thread on here by Angelbumps (I can't remember where) about all the different vits/supplements/meds that can help with different issues and I read it over and over then came to my own conclusions about what I thought might help me personally - 6 weeks later I was pregnant after 7 years of not a sniff of a nat pregnancy. Good Luck 

Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering. We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval.


----------



## Tillypops

I don't know. You don't post in ages and then when you do I have to get my big red pen out!!

Here is Angelbumps' thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

Tilly
xxxx


----------



## faning

Aha, just checking you're still paying attention!!   
Thanks for finding the link
Faning x

PS How come I'm not allowed to swear but you're allowed to have a disgusting looking creature licking my screen?


----------



## Tillypops

'Cos I'm in charge!!       

xxxxx


----------



## vixen1

Awww, I think it's cute - and it says I'm tasty which is a bonus 

There you are Fatty (faning)! Hope you have a new laptop sorted before the birth - how else will I get The Announcement?  
Ahhhh, that's the job with the Aspirin - the tablets I was quartering were 300mg ones. God I'm so pregnant brained   (you'd think the fact that I currently have two brains might help with my intellect but apparently not) 

Oh for Goodness sake, I'm at work and they're actually expecting my to _do _something  

Catch ya later, I'm gonna bore you with all my baby talk seeing as you're not around to defend yourself... 

Hi Tilly  Seeing as we can't call you m*ds any more, can we call you vols now?


----------



## Tillypops

Just call me "Ma'am"!!

xxx


----------



## vixen1

Yes ma'am     

Ooooh, coming up 29 weeks now - the finishing line is in sight! The nursery is almost up and running - somewhere to store all our accumulation of stuff. I thought that getting prepared wouldn't really hold any excitement the second time around but actually it's almost more exciting becuase I know exactly what I want this time if that makes sense...   

I know I want Metanium and Sudocreme. I know that scratch mits are useless and I'm not even going to bother trying express milk with an electric pump. I know not to waste my time with cheap nappies or expensive sleep suits*... it all feels so much less confusing and I like the feeeling that I know what I'm doing this time. I have confidence!!! (*that's not to say these things are useless for everyone - they just didn't work for me).

I think the boys are really starting to realise what's going to happen now. They feel baby Joe kicking all the time and, in turn, I'm made to feel Elliot's "Tiger Baby" kicking me from under his T-shirt       
The baby has bought them a digital toddler camera each so that they can be involved in taking photos of him. Theyr'e going to be wrapped up and in his cot when they first get to meet      (the cameras, not the children   )

Bump's getting huge, starting to grunt like a heiffer when changing positions. His kicks and wriggles are so intense sometimes it's quite alarming - I never had it so much with the boys, I think they were always a bit too squashed.
Are you getting any Braxton Hicks yet? I had loads with the boys and getting them again now, although not with the same frequency thankfully. I had a scary moment at work today when I had to stop talking mid sentence because I had such a painful contraction. I went bright red although I'm not sure if that was from pain or embarrassment - if there's one way to freak out a room full of poeple it's clutching your bump, frowning and saying "ohhhh"!!!    

Right, I've bored you enough (told you I would   ) and DH says it's safe for me to go back in the living room as the football's finished...

Hope all's going well - PUH-LEASE update me before you blummin well go and have the baby. I want to know how the exciting part of the extension goes (The Knock Through)...!!

Take care xxxx


----------



## Tillypops

Glad to see you paid attention!!

xxxx


----------



## MummyP

Vixen1 & Faning,
I'm lurking FF as I do, checking the unread post as you do  , when I come across your thread, ( I too would love number 3, but it will never happen  ), however, I was amazed and transfixed at how CLOSE your pregnancies are especially as you appear to have begun as cyber friends for support and now are litrally cycle buddies in its truest form  . I am made up for both of you and wish you both special births for your natural 3rd bubbas  . 
Lovely, heartwarming thread  
Mummy P x


----------



## vixen1

Aww, thanks MummyP - your post made me feel all warm and tingly     I love hearing from lurkers, it make sme feel famous or something    
Sorry to hear number three would never happen for you.   What makes you think that if you don't mind me asking? I would never want to devalue your opinion on the matter - after all, you know your body/situation better than anyone - but I can honestly say that I really didn't think it would happen for us either. Would so love there to be a miracle round the corner for you too    

Hey Faning - I'm going to keep stalking you until the birth now   The day after my last post I had two more scary contractions   . They were very painful, started in my back, radiated across my bump and lasted about 30 seconds each time. I told myself that if it happened again I would call the labour ward but thankfully it all quietened down. I've got blummin' backache today though    A bit like period pain which is concerning me. I'm hoping it's just down to overexerting myself today...       If it gets any worse I'll call the midwife...

Deep breath... fingers crossed....


----------



## faning

I'm back! I'm back! decided stuff it and bought a laptop with a chunk of our, ahem, architects fees  not gonna get a bill til the jobs done so plenty time to replace the cash..... 

Contractions?!?!?!?!?!?! fffwhhhaaat?? It's too early for them!! have you had any more? I have had a serious amount of braxton hicks for a few weeks now which I don't remember at all first time but none of them have been painful - last night we could totally see the outline of a little hard bum at one hardened side of my belly - soo surreal and lovely and amazing      and also a teeny bit scary 

I know what you mean about feeling more experienced this time and knowing what not to bother with - I'll not be buying expensive, individually wrapped breast pads/bfing tops/lansinoh cream for sore nips. I'll not have 3 big bags rammed full to take to hospital (pre birth, post birth and for baby in case you're wondering  ) Bepanthen for bums here, muslins not bibs & as for scratch mitts/baby shoes - wtf is the point of them?! I've managed to get the 400 boxes of DDs first size clothes from the attic and most of it is as good as new, some of it still has tags on  . Other than nappies, I've only really bought a packet of funky new sleepsuits to take to the hospital and come home in. Feeling slightly bad that the baby will be mainly wearing hand-me-downs but also don't want to be wasteful. We're onto two new names - Darcy Kate or Ruby Kate. I used to fantasise before I was even pg with DD that I would have twin girls called Lyla May and Ruby Kate so that's really where the Ruby comes from but it's very very common popular now so I'm not sure  
Am still on for a home birth - midwife is coming on tues to talk through it with both of us but, realistically, I'm not sure the house is going to be in a fit state. Am not absolutley determined to have it at home no matter what, will just do what is right at the time. btw, have stuck a couple of house pics on ** - have taken hundreds but only put up 1st day and most recent day. The knock through is fast approaching. My Mum is having a hysterectomy on Wed so I think by the weekend I'll prob be going there to stay for a bit to help her and to get out of the way of the demolition 
That is so cute that your DS puts his teddy up his jumper - DD kisses and cuddles the baby every night. Her latest thing is to insist it will be called 'Curtains'  She wasn't too impressed to be told it would be sleeping in Mummy & Daddy's room so I'm glad shes got time to get used to the idea!
When do you finish work? I've had to bring my date forward to this Frid due to my Mum's op but, tbh, I'm totally ready to finish - I don't have the head space for work with everything else that's going on at the same time.
What else? New symptoms? Heartburn here, a craving for ice cubes  and an inability to get comfy in bed

MummyP - thankyou, it was so nice to read your post. It is pretty unbelieveable the way everything's turned out - I still can't believe it's happened to me, never mind both of us at the same time   

faning x


----------



## MummyP

Hello ladies  ,
Vixen - We've just back from Cornwall  I will reply soon. Glad your both doing well


----------



## vixen1

Good Moooooooooooorning!!   

Still here, still pg    The pains seem to have settled a lot now and I'm just getting frequent BH - I'm sure I have an irritable uterus   ...

MummyP - Hope you had a lovely time in Cornwall and that the weather was good to you   

Faning - I saw your pictures on ** - My Gawd!! How stressful things must be for you at the moment but it looks as though it'll all be worth it in the end   And I LOVE the names you've chosen. I love both of them but especially Darcy   
Starting to feel very big now, can't help huffing and puffing like a heiffer every time I have to get up - I'm so unfit! I'm also starting to freak out about the birth now. I think in some ways I was a bit spoilt with the boys. Because they were prem and because they were twins I had two midwives with me the whole time (as well as a room FULL of neonatal staff) and I keep hearing scare stories about women being left to birth virtually unattended and being refused pain meds. I heard about one hospital who has a policy of only doing internal exams every 4 hours - I went from 3 cm to 10cm in under an hour last time    

Anyway, all's good. Otherwise feeling really well and just getting everything sorted now. The nursery's pretty much done and I even picked up a new car yesterday - an Smax so I can ferry all my children around... I feel like a proper school run mum now!         

Hope all's progressing nicely for you and the house gets finished soon xxxx


----------



## vixen1

Right Ms Faning - you have a new laptop so what's your excuse??      

LOVE your ** photo, you look amazing. PG really suits you      

Just wanted to let you know that I'm officially 6 hours more pg than I've ever been before     Touch wood, everything's going swimmingly. I bet I bluddy go over my due date this time     

Hope all's going well with the house! xxxx


----------



## Caddy

Hi Vix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


Better late than never to wish you huge congrats on your number three!!!!!!!!!!
Fabbo news. Not long to go now either. So excited for you.


Am just trying for number three myself and toying with the old prednisolone. Hmmm.........


Lots of love,
Caddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vixen1

Oooh, hiya Caddy  Nice to 'see' you again    How exciting about trying for a third. I can definitely recommend the Prednisolone route (obviously under proper medical guidance etc  ) I just *know* it's the only reason we have any of our children...   Being a bit of an IVF expert yourself I'm sure you have a good idea of what will work for you... 

Feel like I might actually pop today  (as in exploding stomach not dropping a baby!)


----------



## faning

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! just typed a mahoosive post and my lapdog swtiched itself off for no apparent reason   
Anyhow, keep your (extra large   ) knickers on - I'm here!! Everything is MANIC here - bedroom side of ext should be finished by next weekend. Got plumbers, electrician, joiners and painters working full on next few days before carpets get laid on Thursday. Beaaaaautiful new bedroom furniture has been ordered and should hopefully be here early the following week so by end of Oct, we should be settled and comfortable in our lurvly new booodwaaa     . I'm at my Mums at the mo with DD, she's on her mattress ont he floor and I'm in a single bed by her side - not the comfiest to say the least. Better than poor DH tho, who is in our cold and dusty living room on a dodgy sofa bed. Once the bedroom side is complete, that should leave 5 weeks to do the kitchen, utility room, dining/sitting area and family bathroom    . The outside structures are done for that, it's just the internal works. Have a kitchen planner coming tomorrow. Have resigned myself to the other bit being an almighty task that might not be achieved before baba comes but hey ho, what will a baby know anyhow!
Am having a break from stripping wall paper at the mo, DH is sanding walls in between slating the new roof and DD is away to her Gran & Grandad's house for a few hours. Taking it easy in late PG? yeah right!!
PG wise, I feel huge and cumbersome but praying this baby stays put for a good 6 weeks - think I'm the only pg lady in the world hoping to be a bit overdue    Congrats on being the furthest on pg you've ever been - watch out for those stretch marks appearing now you've got a good extra couple of inches to go! My beauty regime has totally gone to pot, DD caught sight of my naked form the other day and started singing 'jelly on a plate, jelly on a plate, wibble wobble.....'      and then pointed at my lady area and said 'oooh, hairy bum'. To be fair, it's v unruly but I can't see it! I think a haircut, pedicure and some waxing is in order in the next few weeks. I am feeling the same about the birth when I do have a moment to stop and think about it - I think it's worse when you know how friggin sore it's going to be - it's weird, I go from thinking 'I can't wait for the baby to be here/not pg' to 'I want to cherish every last moment of what will (probably) be the last time I'll be pg and look/feel like this' - hormones eh?  
I've got sugar in my urine, which I had with DD but it never showed in my blood, but my midwife wants me to do a GTT if it's there at my next appointment. I will DIE if I have to fast, I can't cope with more than 2 hours without food. Have had a couple of random vomits and pretty much still feel nauseous all the time. Have you had your flu jag? Got mine yesterday so another small but vital thing ticked off. We have to decide early Nov for sure about a home birth - am having second thoughts about laying new carpets and then giving birth on them     Hospital/home bag pretty much packed, all DDs clothes are washed and boxed ready at my mums. Pram/car seat are easily accessible and, remarkably, still dust free   
Get your PG form on ** so I can see if you really do look heifer like  
I'll be back next time I have a sec.....
x


----------



## Caddy

Hi Vix.  
Did you pop?!!!  
It all get it a bit heavy at this stage. Plus double knackering with twins to look after.
May give the old pred a whirl this month and see what happens.  
Got an app to see Dr Gorgy re immunes and ttc naturally in a month or so as a back up plan. (I always like to have a plan!!!)

Huge congrats to Faning too!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So fab that you and Miss Vix are about to pop together!!!

Love Caddy x

Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering. We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval.


----------



## faning

We are FULL TERM!!!!!     How did that happen?!?!
Anything doing? NOthing doing here, irrational panic last night I was in labour but wasn't. Still staying at my Mums cos house is full of dirt and dust but we are slowly getting there and if bubs stays put for at least a fortnight, I'll be v v v glad    DDs birthday on Thursday and we're aiming to be back staying here for that so a lot of cleaning for me next few days    Much as a love being at my mums, I really want to be at home with DH when I go into labour   
Not long now........ FLUCK!! (sorry Tilly   )
CAddy, thank you for the good wishes, this post feels like it started a lifetime ago - CAN'T believe what's happened. still. Good Luck to you x
XX


----------



## vixen1

Holy Moly would you look at our tickers!!! I wish we could have seen these posts 9 months ago, I still can't believe how it's all panned out!


Faning - Did you have your GTT done? What were the results? I can't believe all the stuff you have going on at the moment... I think you might be my hero, or you might be slightly deranged     Photos on ** of the new house inside would be great but I'll settle for descriptions instead... what sort of kitchen did you go for? Is it more modern or traditional?
How about baby stuff? Have you got yourself organised with that or are you still hoping a couple of nappies and a cot will do it??    And how are the labour symptoms going? Shall we obsess over that now like we obsessed over our BFP symptoms?    (At least we will definitely go into labour at some point - far less agonising than BFP spotting    )


I'm not taking it easy either... I'm actually hoping that I might trigger labour by doing some DIY and furniture shifting - I guess you could call it extreme nesting! Everything's in place now, just waiting.... Been having some sharp pains in my cervix and some random period type pain but nothing other than that   


Caddy - Hey love, did you give the Pred a go? (sorry Tilly     ) Hope Dr Gorgy can work some magic on you - have you seen him yet? So lovely to hear from you hun, we must have "known" each other for coming up 5 years now...!


----------



## vixen1

CONGRATULATIONS FANING!!!!!!!!!!   

Huge congratulations to you, DH and DD on the arrival of your new little girl!!!

Don't ever go off and have a baby without telling me again   
I'm very jealous...I bet I have another couple of weeks to go yet 

Hope you're having a lovely, lovely time at home with your beautiful family


----------



## Tillypops

Congratulations Faning!!  Hooray!!!

Lots of love
Tilly
xxx


----------



## MummyP

Awwwww yaaay Fanning - Huge congratulations to you and DH on the birth of your little girl  , look forward to a pic and that special name  
Take care
x


----------



## faning

I know you know but...............................I'M A MUMMY AGAIN        
Lucy Kate was born at 10:13am on 17th November 2011 weighing 6lb 12oz and is an absolute dream   
waters started going thurs 4:00ish and mild conts 5 mins apart when we got to hosp. Fairly quick after that, was examined 7:30am which really kick started labour. Had gas and TENS machine and 10 mins of intense pushing. I was kneeling on the bed so she literally dropped out between my legs    I was screaming and shouting 'get out, GET. OUT. OF. MEEEEEE'   just before she appeared. DH turned green at the rapid change in my levels of pain during the pushing and the 2nd midwife had to get him a wet towel for his brow   talk about trying to steal the limelight lol
We were left for ages skin to skin in the delivery room until she had a good feed which was lovely and I opted to stay the night in the post natal ward to really make sure feeding etc was ok (& also because our living room and hall floor was scheduled to be laid on the Friday am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!). Home for 2 days now & she is a dream baby, feeding really well every 2.5-3hrs. My nipples are pretty sore until she's properly latched on. I actually think I could feed a small starving village with the milk that fills up as soon as she's finished    she's been pretty settled in the hammock too. I had no stitches this time and I can't believe how not sore my bits are already - I was in agony after dd1 birth.
DD1 is (generally) loving being a big sister. She refers to her only by her full name & has been saying 'I love Lucy Kate'. she has also had moments of 'I don't want to be a big sister' but thats usually if she's had a telling off for being a bit too 'cuddly' with her!
Gotta go, visitors arrived......
GET A MOVE ON!!!!    
XX


----------



## Tillypops

So happy for you hun! Lovely name too.
xxxx


----------



## faning

Thank you Tilly, I've just noticed my new girl chares your big girl's birthday   
Thank you too Mummy P for your congrats   .
Vix? What's ahappening?
xx


----------



## Tillypops

Yes, it's a great day to be born! 

xxxx


----------



## vixen1

Faning - So glad you're having such a fantastic time!       Sounds like the birth and recovery went really well and gives me a little hope (I was also in agony for weeks after the boys   ). Very impressed that you've found time to come on here, sorry for stealing your opportunity to announce - I didn't think you'd be around for a while  ...

Blimin' NOTHING happening here  . Just waiting and waiting and praying I'm not going to be in hospital being induced for the boys' birthday party...  


Massive, massive congratulations again


----------



## faning

Vix?? Are you still pregnant? ready to   ?? what's the plan? are you 11 days overdue now? I'm feeling your   
On tenderhooks here waiting for your news and hoping you're at least mid contraction as I type and your labour is fast & painfree           
xxx


----------



## vixen1

Believe it or not I'm actually sitting here feeding my gorgeous little man!!!!

The birth was horrendous. I went to the midwife for my sweep on Monday morning but she sent me to the Day Assessment unit becuase I was feeling headachey and puffy. I also commented that he'd been pretty quiet the last 12 hours.
They hooked me up to the CTG monitor and he didn't meet the criteria after and hour  . They then made the decision to induce me right away and told me to call my husband as they were taking me to the labour ward!
I had the pessary insterted at about 4pm and started having painful contractions about an hour later.
My waters broke and all hell broke loose. Within an hour I was having VERY painful and intense contractions but was only 3cm dilated. By the early hours of the morning I was literally screaming and crying for an epidural. The pain was out of this world and unlike anything I experienced during my labour with the twins. 
Anyway, they did the epidural and straight away alarms started going off, people rushing around and the room filled with doctors. It seems that Joe must have got stuck which would explain why I was having the overwhelming urge to push even though I was barely 5cm.
One of the doctors said to me in a very grave voice "The CTG's not good, we need to get your baby out _now_" Then the anaesthetist asked me if I'd ever had a general anaesthetic before...   

I've never been so scared in my life as when I was waiting for them to put me under, not knowing whether my baby would be alive when I woke up, it was horrible. Thankfully at 5am on the 6th December Joseph Lyle was born safe and sound, under general anaesthetic weighing 7lb13ozs. He's doing brilliantly despite a very shakey start. The poor little man also had a massive swelling on the side of his crown where he got stuck - I can see why, there's no way he could have come out at that angle!!!
My poor DH though - apparently I lost an awful lot of blood and was in theatre for 2 hours after Joe was delivered. All this time my DH didn't know what was happening as no-one could tell him if I was ok... 

I'm SO over the moon and totally in love with him, he's worth EVERY second       

I hope you're getting on well with your LO too - We are SO lucky       but I know you don't need me to tell you that!!!

Wow, I wish we could have seen this page of our thread when we started it...!!!!!


----------



## Tillypops

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Sounds pretty awful, but all's well that ends well.

Lots of love
Tilly
xxxx

PS: You know that Lucy and Joe have to get married now don't you?!


----------



## tracyl247

Vixen and Faning i have stalked followed you both from the beginning of this thread i am over the moon to hear of the births of Lucy Kate   and Joseph Lyle   hope you come by every now and again and update on everyone's progress.

Enjoy, take care and again congrats to you both

Tracy


----------



## MummyP

Rrrrrrrrr Vixen, I have waited with baited breath to hear your news (just as I did with fanning) I am over the moon for you and your DH welcome to the world little Joe   a bumpy entrance, but sooooo worth it I'm sure. I ditto Tilly's prediction  
Much love
Mummy P x


----------



## faning

Oh Vix, how   scary, you must have been petrified    Hope you're recovering from the trauma? At least your lady bits are intact this time   
Anyhow, Little Joe is gorgeous, his two big brothers look very taken with him, have they been ok? DD is still v much in love with Lucy - sometimes a little too much like when she helpfully swings the hammock so hard Lucy nearly flies out   
How is feeding going? After my last post, I had awful engorgement on the way to being mastitis once my milk came in properly - I was biting down on my fist every time L latched on and couldn't bear to even have a bra on my poor hard, solid boobs    Thankfully, my fab midwife sorted me right out by showing me how to massage them to get the milk flowing before she latched on and also corrected her latch, was a good 48hrs of tears and pain before it resolved though but all fine now    
I've just looked back at the first few pages of this thread after you saying that and it truly is unbelieveable what has happened - you couldn't make it up     
I was doing some painting today and the radio was playing some right soppy Christmas tunes and the tears were streaming down my face thinking about how sad I used to be as another childless Christmas came around and how lucky I am to have not just 1 but 2 beautiful healthy children now. ok, I'm going again now...must be the hormones...or the sleep deprivation. Lucy likes to party between 3-5am most nights, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Tracy, thanks for your post, I hope this thread gives others hope that miracles DO happen sometimes       and sometimes twice!!
xx


----------



## vixen1

Hello my lovely   


How are things going? You getting any more sleep? We're STILL feeding every two hours day and night      I'm dreading going back to work, it sounds silly but I don't know how Joe will cope without me    I'm sure he'll be fine though   


What's happening with the house? Is it finished yet? We've decided to move and we've found a lovely 5 (  ) bedroom house where we used to live and I can't wait to move. It's a 1 minute walk to a good school that I really hope I can get the boys into from September. I've got big plans for decoration and just want to get stuck in now!


How are your little ladies? Are you back to work soon?


I took Joe to the doctor's today and he's been referred to the same Neurodisability Specialist as DS1... Joe has low muscle tone, he can barely hold his head up and is just so floppy. He's such a smiley, happy, sociable boy though which is giving me hope. Breaks my heart to have to go through all of this again though. I just hope his physical problems aren't going to be any worse than his brother's and hope to God that he'll be able to walk and run with all his friends...        


Hope everything's going well, lots of love xxxxx


----------



## vixen1

PS Tracy- thanks for your message, I love to have stalkers


----------



## tracyl247

I try my best    thanks for feeding my stalker side with the update fingers crossed for good news when Joe goes to his appointment   

Take care

Tracy


----------



## faning

Hey you   
Nice to see an update from you    You know it's a year since we found out we were PG. It's so crazy how things turn out   
Sorry to hear you've got all those worries about Joe, will keep fingers crossed your appointment with the specialist brings good news     Lucy is very sociable and smiley too, she seems to grin with her whole body   
We're still feeding every 2-4 hours too, Lucy is such a milk monster. Haven't had her weighed for a while but she has a cracking pair of thighs on her - an old woman in a cafe yesterday said she was 'sturdy'      DD1 was the complete opposite and is still whippet like now despite eating like a small horse. Lucy's been going longer between feeds at night for a fortnight or so tho - settling 7ish and feeding again 10:30-11 then 2:30-3 and up 7ish when DD1 gets up anyway. I don't think it sounds silly fretting about going back to work in April at all, I'd be having a heart attack at the very thought    I'm not due back til Oct and hoping to not go back but will see how it goes   . Am I right in remembering you've got a nanny for the boys? How's that going? Have you tried a bottle with Joe? Dh gave Lucy an expressed bottle at 3 weeks and she guzzled it but when we tried again at 12 weeks she absolutely freaked so looks like I've got another bottle refuser - s'not my fault if my nipples are faaaaar superior    We've been on 2 nights out tho - 1st time an indian meal that I worried myself to death about leaving Lucy and she was asleep whole time we were out, 2nd time a 40th party and we were there for 30mins before my FIL phoned us to come home because she was screaming the house down. Ah well, am too knackered to be fussed about nights out anyway! Have a few invites in the next few months tho so might have to revisit the whole bottle thing soon. Dreading it tho...
Our house is finally getting there          Bit of plastering, kitchen/dining area flooring and the all-important bi-fold doors installation and we'll pretty much be done.The gardens a whole other project but we'll get there. That's fab that you've found a house where you want to live, have you sold yours? I'm not really sure how school applications work in England - is it not done on catchment area? 5 bedrooms sounds pretty reasonable with 3 (what will be) big boys - especially when they're all lying on your sofas eating pizza, watching the footy and scratching their balls   
Now, seriously, a 4th?!!!!!!!!!!!!??    
Oh gawd, just realised clocks go forward tonight. Poor you and me, losing another hours sleep is just what's required eh?
xxx


----------



## jaimex

Hi ladies,
can I ask a question ? I seen some people on here have used predisoione and got a natural pregnancy ? What is it where do you get if from and does it have side affects ? 
I just had my last treatment I did get pregnant but lost it at six weeks , absolutely gutted. I cant really afford any more treatment in this country. So any chance of a natural pregnancy I would be excited to find out more I think it's a streroid . And don't know it my doctor would give this to us , as we have been told the Nhs have washed their hands with us. Due to the fact I had come to the top of the list for funding , but due to my miscarridge I wasnt ready to start treatment so they said they have done all they could. So I am now trying to find other options thanks a lot x


----------



## faning

Hi Jaimex
Sorry to hear about your MC, a similar thing happened to me a few months before my nat pg that happened on this thread, it's horrible. I did use prednisolone (it is a steroid btw),but not until I was actually PG. I got in touch with my previous clinic and they advised me to start taking it and stay on it until my 12 week scan.  I had been on it during previous treatment with them. You shouldn't mess about with steroids though, they can have all sorts of side effects. You can't just buy it, so you'd need to go through your GP and how successful that will be seems to be pot luck. When we started TTC this time though, I started taking a lot of vits, baby aspirin and cyclogest for the last few days of my cycle. We had given ourselves 6 months of properly trying and unbelieveably I was PG at the end of the first month   . There is also a theory that you are more fertile for around 6 months after a MC. Whether any of that made a difference I really don't know but I've got a naturally conceived 5 month old sitting in front of me now   
Good Luck
faning x


----------



## jaimex

Thanks faning,

I will try like mad lol, also hope to go reproft in June July time so fingers crossed. On loads of vits and this disgusting thing maca yuck ! Also wheatgrass I will start mooing soon . Also started dhea noticed my skin looks younger so that's good . I will try anything I have seen a site where you can buy prednisolone on line it's not even that much , but I won't muck around with it until I see a doctor about it. 

[/size]Thanks so much for your reply xxxx


----------

